# Pics of you having fun version tre.



## Ale[XTC]

HAHAHAHAHA found this picture of my friend Kai rolling hard.





This is me, at the same party as the one above.  I was so shitfaced.





LOL at pupils.


----------



## waterfreak

classic!!!!


----------



## Ale[XTC]

waterfreak said:
			
		

> classic!!!!



Haha, I know.
I love my friends,


----------



## MazDan

The last thread can be found here............. http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=314939


----------



## purplefirefly

*Pics of you having fun version duet.*

Posts moved back because I cannot read and did not notice that the last thread had been archived.


----------



## Ojom

Do those ladies ever put the cigarettes down? Or were those pics taken around the same time?


----------



## waterfreak

Ojom said:
			
		

> Do those ladies ever put the cigarettes down? Or were those pics taken around the same time?



lol....we took the first one...then the other 2 friends were like" WE WANNA TAKE ONE!!!!" lol....I still missed one of the other girls that was lower than us.


----------



## ElCityRoller

Fun indeed :D

More on Saturday (from Friday night  )


----------



## monkey123

waterfreak said:
			
		

> ok...ive over indulged this year so far and im now giving my brain a rest for about 6 months! lol
> 
> these are from thursday night at a friends house.
> 
> this how i like to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was pretty far gone at this point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more.




Dude thats a classic good roll, Look at those pupils thats awesome


----------



## Chilly Water

congrats you look like a complete fucking fool on the internet. not only have you made yourself appear mildly retarded but you give others a great impression of us/people who recreationally use ecstasy.


----------



## shannonsensimilla

Chilly Water said:
			
		

> congrats you look like a complete fucking fool on the internet. not only have you made yourself appear mildly retarded but you give others a great impression of us/people who recreationally use ecstasy.



+5 For real.


oh and
BUUURRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## lilczey

*U rolling face  ver. lets get shit faced and look all stupid*

ok i'll start it off some of u old heads may have seen these before but O well deal wit it




































*omg i was shit faced that night^^^my girl was too but she look fine*


*all of this was made possible by the letter E and these*


*NSFW*:


----------



## lilczey

lol i really do look retarted rolling.....but i guess everyone gets hit wit the uglys rolling


----------



## Newbierock

I Always look a spaz when i'm chewing my eyebrows off hahaha. Won't let me upload pic atm but will soon enuff


----------



## slackboxed

G's up hoes down while you motherfuckers bounce to this. Rolling down the street, smoking indo, sippin on gin and juice. Them sunflowers are about the same dose of MDA. Gotta love them trip rolls i guess. I love me some mdma a whole lot more than them trippy thangs. What pill is the top one?


----------



## lilczey

^^its this odd shaped moon


it looks like some one pressed their fingernail into the pill to make it look like a cresent moon....but the odd thing is that some of them as seen in the pic have a line going thru the middle of the cresent moon....odd i kno heres my report

and those are two types of G's the G.'s and the .G's i've got more pics PM if u wanna see more


its just those pills corrilate wit the pics of me rolling... cuz those are the pills i was rolling on


----------



## lilczey

thanks for the merge by the by


----------



## take.E

[br]


----------



## vacathizzle

Moria?

I thought I was the only person on this whole forum into metal lol.

Sucks they broke up though


----------



## Slay

vacathizzle said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only person on this whole forum into metal lol


there are tons of people into metal here, theres even a "all men play on ten" thread in nemd!!!!


----------



## JustBlaze420

aha i didnt know that candy ravers still existed..


----------



## RexHunt

me on the right, shocking grin !


----------



## nakoma74

+1 for metal  Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Newbierock

Christ we look rough, this was taken after taking a quarter gram of MD and 6 love hearts.

Guess which one I am! :D


----------



## Tenchi

Me with the Blue streaks in my hair. Rolling hard as usual.


----------



## take.E

vacathizzle said:
			
		

> Moria?
> 
> I thought I was the only person on this whole forum into metal lol.
> 
> Sucks they broke up though



yeah its unfortunate :[


----------



## discopupils

epic, epic fail.


----------



## MazDan

discopupils, damn you remind me of someone...............specially the third pic.


----------



## discopupils

?


----------



## DJ_KorKy

I wish I still had my last cell phone oh man did I have the best etarded picture of myself. Im known for the best etard face outa me and all my friends when we actually come across a really good roll. I believe the last time I lost complete control of my facial expressions was on white playboy bunnys outpressed. They were fucking insane, im going to be relabbing these white dolphins that are around saturday night at a rave so ill take some pictures and post if it will let me by then, i forgot how many posts you have to have before you can post pictures. (this is my 2nd login, I forgot my password and I used the same password for the email adress I had associated with login).


----------



## discopupils

My friend Cara, last week, on MDMA and a line of my coke on the left.






LOL oh dear


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

Me at a rave after nearly half a gram of some nice crystal MD,was buzzin lol


----------



## white_magic

Holy shit. When you look at any one of these pics, there's no doubt that you guys are high as fuck. No way of being descrete about it I guess lol.


----------



## te_k

ha.. this was quit fun post  lets put on some pictures.. haha
This is me in bulgari last summer, dj`ing and eating smileys..
Lets just hope everyone else enjoyed the music, atleast i think i did.. 

Actually i dont`t know why my tshirt was ripped apart the day after, but my friends told me that the one girl on that second photo was always sneeking in behind trying to rip it of.. lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

Tenchi said:
			
		

> Me with the Blue streaks in my hair. Rolling hard as usual.


HAWT!!
My mate has those goggles %)



			
				discopupils said:
			
		

> My friend Cara, last week, on MDMA and a line of my coke on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL oh dear


Hahaha very cute!!!!

Oh man, do I have some corkers!!

Stunned mullet:


----------



## royksopp

Rolling so fucking stong. Picture from my 2nd time ever rolling more then 2 years ago. They were still to this date the best pills I may have ever had.


----------



## AgentSquish

^^^^ wow 

I'm usually not an iPerv   but you are VERY CUTE.


----------



## sublucent

*Whatever you do, don't smile, Dude!*


----------



## bryooo

Haha I know I'm a youngin and probably shouldn't be thizzing.
But at least I'm old enough to drive?









I forgot that someone wrote this on my back:


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Omg, I love your hair and eyes.

You're super cute!


----------



## iloveironcrosses

Here's me lying outside a club hahahah


----------



## red647

Some cool pics here. Decided it was time to post mine :D






This is me after getting home after a big night, playing with the cat :D

hehe pupils.


----------



## scorpian007

TripperKay said:
			
		

> hahhaha




Whoa, super cute!

I'd post a pic of myself but... naah!


----------



## princessAndrea

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/xtacybebe/DSC01918.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/xtacybebe/DSC01922.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/xtacybebe/DSC01909.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/xtacybebe/DSC01916.jpg

at a rave.. rolling so hard hahahhha


----------



## princessAndrea

EDIT FROM ^^^^^^^^^

forgot to put the img


----------



## AgentSquish

Nice! 

I would DEFINITELY roll with you.


----------



## 3!NSTEiN

I cant wait to  get some good pics of me.
everyone will laugh there ass off


----------



## JustBlaze420

princessAndrea said:
			
		

> EDIT FROM ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> forgot to put the img




daaamn you look beautiful.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

My girlfriend (left) and her girlfriend (right)
I'm the lucky cameraman


----------



## Falc0

Always fun nights.


----------



## immunetogravity

I'm the blonde.


----------



## AntiAimer

Must be some crap pills, pupils are barely even dilated.


----------



## ControlFreak

immunetogravity said:
			
		

> I'm the blonde.





What is that, with spikes that he is holding?

the sunglasses looks so awsome. I love rolling with some 3d glasses. blue and red


----------



## immunetogravity

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> What is that, with spikes that he is holding?
> 
> the sunglasses looks so awsome. I love rolling with some 3d glasses. blue and red



Idk. It was just some cool squishy toy.


----------



## RexHunt

I'm the only one rolling there, on the right, but good fucking times!


----------



## AgentSquish

You look like John Candy!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Not on pills, but on acid:















Ahhh good times, good times...


----------



## serotoninstorm

^You're fuckin' cute!


----------



## n3ophy7e

serotoninstorm said:
			
		

> ^You're fuckin' cute!


Awww thanks mate!!


----------



## te_k

MazDan said:
			
		

> discopupils, damn you remind me of someone...............specially the third pic.



i thought so to...    Tom Green!!  hehe  (ex. Barry in the movie Road Trip)


----------



## discopupils

Good to know I'm still being talked about when I come back with more pictures %)










shame my phone ran out of battery before I got a chance to take a picture of my mate carl,
he was rolling about on the couch going "it...it just feels so good"
I lol'd.


----------



## purplefirefly

Oh no! I hate gatorade with a passion.

The worst thing ever was taking a drink from my husbands cup thinking that it contained water only to discover that it contained gatorade! I almost spit it out! YUCK!


----------



## cero

Really old pic. Wish I could still roll as hard. :[


----------



## lilczey

lol this past weekend...... off of these yellow LV's not the white ones in the pic below the yellow one and thats the test results for them..... wait i found a better pic the one all the way at the bottom


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## drumnbass420

princessAndrea said:
			
		

> EDIT FROM ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> forgot to put the img



u r sexy as fuck


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Four hours after eating a quarter gram of molly and I was still out of my goddamn mind. My pupils remained this big even despite the camera flash:






Everyone dosing up in the parking lot before the show:






And a quick video of the rave itself...I'm in the white. I was so far gone that I didn't even realize my friend was filming us - I thought he was taking a picture and I kept waiting for the flash (lol):

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v437/Jfellows/PBN pics/?action=view&current=Granada023.flv

Quite the epic night.


----------



## anniezilla

immunetogravity said:
			
		

> I'm the blonde.




OHMYGOSH are you from colorado? cause snow took that picture! we should talk. 

i was just starting to feel it, my friend just took hers, it was her first time :D 





i went to a foam party saturday so i was already looking rather haggard: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i cannot figure out where the arm on my leg is coming from in this one:





and then my friend started rolling and washed out pictures and no irises ensued! she's gorgeous. 





and then there were weird angles and shaky pictures because her hands were shaking and no one knew what was going on: 





i broke in my first friend to rolling! heeee. sorry everything is so washed out, i really didn't want to take my camera into a foam party though, that stuff was everywhere...


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

Another killer weekend @ liquids house 
With wifey and her g/f
the date on the camera is way off, was way to messy to change it lol


----------



## waterfreak

Me just starting to get into it on Bourbon st. saturday night...





This is when we got home...it was 7am and we still sat outside listening to music till 11am.

Great night!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

lilczey said:
			
		

>


You guys are a really cute couple!!


----------



## lilczey

hey thanx thats cool of u.....

we took sooooooooooo many that night.... our jaws were just like that all night


----------



## Avporx

lilczey said:
			
		

> hey thanx thats cool of u.....
> 
> we took sooooooooooo many that night.... our jaws were just like that all night


perma-grin is what we call it :D


----------



## lilczey

lol i had a perma-grin sleeping... lol

those LV's were soooo fucking clean i went right to bed.... gotta love it


----------



## malakaix

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Not on pills, but on acid:
> Ahhh good times, good times...




Aww looks like a Doof! Man there so fun.. just went too another this weekend on acid also


----------



## n3ophy7e

malakaix said:
			
		

> Aww looks like a Doof! Man there so fun.. just went too another this weekend on acid also


'Twas indeed a doof %) 
Best things ever


----------



## Avporx

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Not on pills, but on acid:
> 
> Ahhh good times, good times...


holy hell you TOTALLY remind me of an older version of one of my friends


----------



## 40oz

Loves pics of the hard mashers. 

I haven't really raved since 99 and I miss it something fierce. Sometimes I day dream of going full tilt buggy and just loosing myself in front of a speaker again. 

In moderation a good rave will remove stress better then a 2 week vacation. But unfortunately moderation and I don't get along so well. It's generally all in or nothing.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Avporx said:
			
		

> holy hell you TOTALLY remind me of an older version of one of my friends


Eeeep!! Cool!

I get that *a lot *actually.

I always have people saying "Don't I know you from somewhere?" or "Haven't we met??"...

I must just have a familiar-looking face...??



			
				40oz said:
			
		

> Sometimes I day dream of going full tilt buggy and just loosing myself in front of a speaker again.


Nawwww dude I totally know what you mean!!!


----------



## Avporx

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Eeeep!! Cool!
> 
> I get that *a lot *actually.
> 
> I always have people saying "Don't I know you from somewhere?" or "Haven't we met??"...
> 
> I must just have a familiar-looking face...??


you dress in a very similar style to the friend, have the same lip piercing as the friend, and just generally LOOK like the friend. even that little smile with the tongue out in the first pic reminds me of the friend!


----------



## eDDe9

Accidental crazy light show


----------



## JustBlaze420

aha wow^

i def needa bring a camera to the next rave i go to..

i just dont wanne loose it.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

A few more random ones:














And outside my former home away from home:


----------



## MistaSmokalot

I've got an ultra dope A+ tight ecstasy picture ill post it when i get home..although these are hard to beat :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Avporx said:
			
		

> you dress in a very similar style to the friend, have the same lip piercing as the friend, and just generally LOOK like the friend. even that little smile with the tongue out in the first pic reminds me of the friend!


Weeeeiiirrrd!
Post a pic of her if you have one?



			
				FiveBucksFool said:
			
		

>


CLASSIC photo!!


----------



## MistaSmokalot

w0w0 capped downtown..way to happy for my liking


----------



## thizz505

just got back from a bad ass rave from takin orange buddhas
Face still covered with vix lol


----------



## eDDe9

Lots of young'uns


----------



## Pillthrill

MistaSmokalot said:
			
		

> w0w0 capped downtown..way to happy for my liking



Happy as a motherfucker for sure...hmm...


----------



## Knot Here

You look almost exactly like me^, pretty much the same hairstyle and everything. I just rolled for the first time last night and I was grinning like that the entire time. I'll have to take a picture next time, last night was probably the best feeling of my entire life.


----------



## purplefirefly

eDDe9 said:
			
		

> Lots of young'uns



At what age is one still considered a "young'un"?


*prays that PFF falls into this category*


hahahahaha


----------



## MistaSmokalot

Knot Here said:
			
		

> You look almost exactly like me^, pretty much the same hairstyle and everything. I just rolled for the first time last night and I was grinning like that the entire time. I'll have to take a picture next time, last night was probably the best feeling of my entire life.



lol thats dope..this wasnt my first time or even close to it, but it was the first time I tried white versaces, and they where oh so good :D


----------



## wompstomp

*Yeah!!!*


















'Nuff said!!


----------



## purplefirefly

Ahhhh the guy on the far right in the second photo scares me! 

HAHAHA


----------



## Thanatos

I can't figure out how to put up picture. But here it is.


----------



## purplefirefly

Not that you can see anything from the link because you can (I tried logging into my facebook account) but it wouldn't be a good idea to link that to Bluelight, do you want people knowing your real name and stuff like that?


----------



## Dopamine420

pics are of myself and my friend and rave wife haha


----------



## xoxide

edit: hosting down


----------



## discopupils

wompstomp said:
			
		

>



ahaha I love it when people don't think to stop chewing face before a photo.



			
				Dopamine420 said:
			
		

>



She looks absolutely shitfaced


----------



## xerond

*In Light Of Our Roll Party Tonight... (+pics)*

So we've been planning this roll party for a good while.

We've got a huge great selection of music, with surround sound filling an entire living room, filled with couches, air mattresses, blankets, pillows.  We've got an amazing assortment of light toys, not to mention several people who can give incredible light shows, loaded up on OJ and bubblegum, and all the small several toys (spray bottles, vicks, soft toys, tasty candies/fruit).

And to give homage to such a great night, we thought we'd rock some gear that made sense.. seeing how all the different Buddhas myself and my friends have tried have been awesome... check it:











I've only sampled the red buddha's and the blues, but with my friends all together we've sampled each color, with orange and green appearing to the be best of them all.  Anywho, I'll be rolling on the reds tonight, as I have before, and it will be amazing!  PLUR


----------



## purplefirefly

Merging into the picture thread


----------



## n3ophy7e

I  acid!!


----------



## purplefirefly

^^

I like that pic! 

Great pic!


----------



## Tenchi

lol, pupils.


----------



## n3ophy7e

purplefirefly said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> I like that pic!
> 
> Great pic!


Thanks!!
We were playing around with the "nightvision" function on my new camera hehe.



			
				Tenchi said:
			
		

> lol, pupils.


Hehe you're awesome.
I love your friend's hair! Mmmm pink dreads...


----------



## Tenchi

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Thanks!!
> We were playing around with the "nightvision" function on my new camera hehe.
> 
> 
> Hehe you're awesome.
> I love your friend's hair! Mmmm pink dreads...



Awww, thanks!   You are too


----------



## mynameisjoel

candyflippin @ a friends house. :D  excuse my shite quality


----------



## lilczey

xerond said:
			
		

> So we've been planning this roll party for a good while.
> 
> We've got a huge great selection of music, with surround sound filling an entire living room, filled with couches, air mattresses, blankets, pillows.  We've got an amazing assortment of light toys, not to mention several people who can give incredible light shows, loaded up on OJ and bubblegum, and all the small several toys (spray bottles, vicks, soft toys, tasty candies/fruit).
> 
> And to give homage to such a great night, we thought we'd rock some gear that made sense.. seeing how all the different Buddhas myself and my friends have tried have been awesome... check it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only sampled the red buddha's and the blues, but with my friends all together we've sampled each color, with orange and green appearing to the be best of them all.  Anywho, I'll be rolling on the reds tonight, as I have before, and it will be amazing!  PLUR


very very very cool fucking hats i love them those shits are soo hot i would buy them if u were selling them!!!!!!!!


----------



## discopupils

and my personal favorite of the night:


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Not me, but still a hilarious .gif I stumbled across:


----------



## rollinhog04

i wish i could still feel that good lol thats great!!^^^


----------



## Urbain

Legendary thread.

First ever roll: [And what a magical evening it was..!]

















Come up:






Peakage: [V. Messy..!]






Last night in Australia, had to go out with a roll, obviously:


----------



## Care

Urbain said:
			
		

> Legendary thread.
> 
> First ever roll: [And what a magical evening it was..!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peakage: [V. Messy..!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night in Australia, had to go out with a roll, obviously:



your friend with his thumb up looks totally gone, lol. I can tell that was an epic night.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Did you really have to quote every single one of those pictures?


----------



## MazDan

Mr Urbain, you is one hot looking dude.  Love the tats man.


----------



## DOB

My on 4 blue dolphins ( medium,very clear )  :D    My jaw get wild after the last roll kicked in    :D  :D  :D


----------



## Urbain

MazDan said:
			
		

> Mr Urbain, you is one hot looking dude.  Love the tats man.



Danke


----------



## sublimer45er




----------



## sublimer45er

Here are some more of me COMPLETELY munted :D 





Fuk I look scary here...


----------



## Urbain

Nice hair.


----------



## isoular

Major jaw clenching that night..


----------



## discopupils

ahah, I just stumbled across these little gems.














I didn't know when to stop that night:


----------



## purplefirefly

isoular said:
			
		

> Major jaw clenching that night..



This made me giggle!


----------



## naatural

out of curiosity do people wear that sort of accessories all the time? (apart from the dummy of course) or is it just a kind of "costume" :/


----------



## MazDan

isoular said:
			
		

> Major jaw clenching that night..




awesome pic man


----------



## n3ophy7e

naatural said:
			
		

> out of curiosity do people wear that sort of accessories all the time? (apart from the dummy of course) or is it just a kind of "costume" :/


When I was a kandi kid I used to wear some all the time. Obviously during the day, in public, I wouldn't wear the whole kit and kaboodle, just a few select beads. But some people do. And then some people only wear it at raves as a "costume", if you will.


----------



## n3ophy7e

isoular said:
			
		

> Major jaw clenching that night..


Very cute!!


----------



## sublimer45er

Recent picture of me wearing glasses we picked up from a rave. When you look at lights, they are full colourful and lights look 3D and stuff. I was tripping balls badly when someone took a picture of me like this lol. The camera flash just blinded me lol. Look at my eyes %)


----------



## muntedmunter

f I ever see you @ Sublime...

I will hit you!

bahahaha


----------



## sublimer45er

lol no worries. Not that I'd wear those glasses to subbies


----------



## Dxmmonster

lol first time Iv seen this thread. just looking at the pics gives me a nice big grin


----------



## carbonm3girl

These are from Bonnaroo 08' Tiesto.  I took Orange Buddahs and it rained during his show, it was surreal.  Bad quality pics, it was with my iphone in the rain, LOL.


----------



## discopupils

this cracked me up:


----------



## Dxmmonster

^LMFAO
MDMA zombies


----------



## sublimer45er

^^^

Just Priceless.


----------



## purplefirefly

naatural said:
			
		

> out of curiosity do people wear that sort of accessories all the time? (apart from the dummy of course) or is it just a kind of "costume" :/



I have my "rolling shirt" that I like to wear whenever I take mdma.


----------



## sublimer45er

Few more pics that I thought I'd share


----------



## n3ophy7e

purplefirefly said:
			
		

> I have my "rolling shirt" that I like to wear whenever I take mdma.


That is the cutest shirt I've ever seen!!!


----------



## nakoma74

[/IMG]
This is the only pic I have of me rolling.  All the rest are REALLY blurry.  lol


----------



## Xevro

that i need a hug tshirt is the bomb, ill pay anythang for that.


----------



## LordKrishna

these have been posted before but I'll post them sense I was on MDMA in all the pictures

day three of rolling straight. with maybe 2-3 hours of sleep a night. I had prob consumed 4grams of MDMA at this point in time. I was selling Phil leshes book for some friend so they had gas money to get home.










500mg in one drop


----------



## LordKrishna

here is one of me k-tarded. 






LSD






DMT


----------



## drumnbass420

mmmmmmm k-tarted-ness


----------



## LordKrishna

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm k-tarted-ness


only the best!


----------



## lilczey

^^ lol at u at u man it looks like u kno ur shit and get retarded thats whats good u seem like someone i could kick it wit fer real man!!!

heres me and my girl on the come-up off 2 1/2 eagles or whatever they are but they are really good dosed MDA pills wit a hint of mdma..... mostly mda tho it over comes the mdma alot

heres a link to my report on them on Pill-reports


----------



## isoular

*Rave-Inside*

I've seen the threads for pictures of you pill`n. I wanna see those pics/vids of you rave`n.


----------



## isoular

I'll start..


----------



## trancetasy

check out http://www.glowsticking.com/videos-media.html


----------



## shroomster

It's a terrible of picture of me, but I was pretty happy to be alive at the time. Unfortunately, I was strung out on other drugs at the time as well.


----------



## jkrolling27

Me on 2 blue ladys:






Feels goooood 


I just fixed it so it works for you.............Mazdan


----------



## MailManRoller

i only has one :D


----------



## MailManRoller

this was at work, i decided to drop at work, im the only one there, it was fun.


----------



## Ragamuffin

immunetogravity said:
			
		

> Idk. It was just some cool squishy toy.



sounds like it was pretty cool...


----------



## okplayer

Ale[XTC] said:
			
		

> Haha, I know.
> I love my friends,




why?


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## olskoolrollrz




----------



## shroomster

Ahaha, that last one is so fucking typical; god i love ecstasy


----------



## AgentSquish

Man you guys look like you have some really good times! Heres me:


----------



## olskoolrollrz

fuckin freaks


----------



## effingcustie




----------



## The Hoff Bomb




----------



## The Hoff Bomb




----------



## drumnbass420

olskoolrollrz said:
			
		

>



lol this pic is too funny:D


----------



## LYZ3_617

NOT SWEAT FOLKSS....GF WAS GIVIN ME A VICKS RUB............OOOO MYYY GODDD


----------



## amor fati

The one on the right, half gram of MDA coming out of a nitrous hit


----------



## FiveBucksFool

amor fati said:
			
		

> half gram of MDA coming out of a nitrous hit



I'm guessing you mean MDMA.


----------



## amor fati

nah, MDA


----------



## Isolator

amor fati said:
			
		

> nah, MDA


That's my boy!


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Wow, that's a crazy dose.


----------



## FlowMotion

Guess which one I am...






And another night...


----------



## Mashpotato03

first one was at a friends playin rockband! and the second was at a regular rollin party. i was ptryy fukt up but i dont sweat that much anymore... dunno y. tolerance? lol and btw this is all MDA. :D


----------



## FlowMotion

lol you look into that rockband.


----------



## queenbee1127

Haha I tried playing Guitar Hero once rolling nuts - it was impossible.


----------



## FlowMotion

lol same. Once i put in on an easier setting though I got wayyy to into it. They need like a DJ hero with some ATB and Tune Up!.


----------



## drumnbass420

queenbee1127 said:
			
		

> Haha I tried playing Guitar Hero once rolling nuts - it was impossible.



meh, the music on that game already makes me wanna blow my brains out while sober. I can only imagine the pain and agony I would have if I were rolling and listening to that.


----------



## purplefirefly

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> meh, the music on that game already makes me wanna blow my brains out while sober. I can only imagine the pain and agony I would have if I were rolling and listening to that.



Bwahahahaha

It's sort of true though.

*shrugs*


----------



## Avporx

FlowMotion said:
			
		

> lol same. Once i put in on an easier setting though I got wayyy to into it. They need like a DJ hero with some ATB and Tune Up!.


actually, Activision just recently trademarked the name "DJ Hero".


----------



## Mashpotato03

well i like classic rock but yes i was craving electronic music. anything with a constant beat haha but it wasnt that bad after the peak of rollin. Hard part was keepin my eyes open for the TV screen


----------



## D-termine

Newbie checkin' in, thought I'd throw up some pic's.  And btw, some of you ladies here, damn, it's about time females started gettin' on the great interweb

My buddy's first roll, he fights MMA so I insisted on a face off.  






After a long night of rolling at a drum circle, and booking it from the cops after someone got poked.






My girl and I in San Fran last week at Love Fest


----------



## isoular

Yoda def. knows how to have a good time


----------



## Mashpotato03

isoular said:
			
		

> Yoda def. knows how to have a good time



OMFG thats hilarious! i love yoda!


----------



## olskoolrollrz

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> lol this pic is too funny:D



Glad you like it my man..I know i had fun


----------



## n3ophy7e

AgentSquish said:
			
		

>


Wow, you are really really cute


----------



## stoneddave

Heh, I'm the one in the middle...it was my first time ever rolling :D

Believe it or not, neither of my buddies were rolling at all, their eyes just normally look that fucked up.


----------



## stoneddave

queenbee1127 said:
			
		

> Haha I tried playing Guitar Hero once rolling nuts - it was impossible.



Ohh man, if you're normally really good at the game, you will become amazing...my buddy has beaten all of it on expert, Through the Fire and the Flames and everything...when he rolls, he turns into a machine...he sits there for 5 hours straight playing people online and at least 50% of the people he plays against quit before the song is over because they are losing so badly.

He's the guy on the right in my picture above BTW...weirdest roller ever...doesn't dance, doesn't listen to techno, just wants guitar hero and to be left alone the entire time he rolls; though he loves techno and dancing when he isn't rolling, go figure.


----------



## lilczey

LYZ3_617 said:
			
		

> NOT SWEAT FOLKSS....GF WAS GIVIN ME A VICKS RUB............OOOO MYYY GODDD


lol my nigga wow u look fucked.....


----------



## lilczey

u want fun 

u couldn't fuckin handle fun.... 

if u have never looked like this u have never had fun LOL

fun is not knowing where u are or who u are... 


*NSFW*:


----------



## FlowMotion

Fun is wearing some hawaiian swim trunks.


----------



## notorious f i g

Rolling my ass off at Sasquatch Fest. Notice how everybody is wearing coats, it was freezing...Im the shirtless one covered in sweat haha.





Notice my one nostill haha...the blue scorpions were amazing that night! And the watermellon...well some random hippies gave me it.






Not rolling, but this was from last spring playing some pong up at a cabin in the mountains. I love this pic because its right as they made the last cup and my buddy and my faces are just like "fuck"


----------



## LYZ3_617

yeaaaa i was fukkkkked


----------



## stoneddave

notorious fig, i love the fact the i'm not the only person who can sweat their balls off wearing no shirt when it's freezing outside....everyone always freaks out when i'm running around in winter without a shirt on but i swear i'm okay...i don't know why i get so effing hot when i roll but i do...


----------



## AfterGlow

lilczey said:
			
		

> fun is not knowing where u are or who u are...


ahhhhhhh    that brings back memories of 7 white sunflowers (very strong and clean MDA) at One Nation in NYC's Manhattan Center Hammerstein Ballroom. I went up into the stadium seats and just lost myself in the music, lasers and video!    Words cannot describe it!   But you look like how I felt!


----------



## n3ophy7e

lilczey said:
			
		

> u want fun
> 
> u couldn't fuckin handle fun....
> 
> if u have never looked like this u have never had fun LOL
> 
> fun is not knowing where u are or who u are...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


Amen to that brother!


----------



## purplefirefly

lilczey said:
			
		

> u want fun
> 
> u couldn't fuckin handle fun....
> 
> if u have never looked like this u have never had fun LOL
> 
> fun is not knowing where u are or who u are...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Sorry dude but that doesn't even remotely look close to being fun.

You look like you are about to have a seizure for chissakes!!


----------



## AgentSquish

OMFG CZEY THAT LAST PICTURE!!!!


----------



## AfterGlow

purplefirefly said:
			
		

> Sorry dude but that doesn't even remotely look close to being fun.
> You look like you are about to have a seizure for chissakes!!



Don't knock it till you've tried it.  He's not close to a seizure...  more like "overcome" with ecstasy!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Here are a couple of OLD rave photos, so very young!! Hilarious :D

(me in the middle)










And a couple more recent ones:

GURN!!!!





Me and my partner Mick, tripping balls  





Yay for drugs! Hahaha


----------



## AgentSquish

^^^You look ravishing   :D


----------



## purplefirefly

AfterGlow said:
			
		

> Don't knock it till you've tried it.  He's not close to a seizure...  more like "overcome" with ecstasy!



I didn't say that he was about to or going to seize...he just looked all tensed up like he was  going to seize.

And being that out of it on ecstasy does not at all sound appealing to me. I very strongly enjoy the social aspects of mdma and I don't see how I would be able to engage in that if I didn't know who or where I was.


----------



## purplefirefly

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of OLD rave photos, so very young!! Hilarious :D
> 
> (me in the middle)



Your friend on the left looks like a drugged out Claire Danes!


----------



## PatienceHodgson

lol'd


----------



## FiveBucksFool

From last night:





I then tried to open my eye really wide to get a pupil shot...and this is what I got:





Oh lawdy.


----------



## n3ophy7e

FiveBucksFool said:
			
		

> I then tried to open my eye really wide to get a pupil shot...and this is what I got


Hahaha classic :D

Looks like a good night!


----------



## w33dsp34k

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Me and my partner Mick, tripping balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for drugs! Hahaha



lul


----------



## amor fati




----------



## n3ophy7e

AgentSquish said:
			
		

> ^^^You look ravishing   :D


Teeheehee thanks!!


----------



## FiveBucksFool

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Hahaha classic :D
> 
> Looks like a good night!



Yes ma'am...Sander Kleinenberg burned the place down. Boooo for $5 waters, though.


----------



## lilczey

purplefirefly said:
			
		

> I didn't say that he was about to or going to seize...he just looked all tensed up like he was  going to seize.
> 
> And being that out of it on ecstasy does not at all sound appealing to me. I very strongly enjoy the social aspects of mdma and I don't see how I would be able to engage in that if I didn't know who or where I was.


no no no that was all just a joke it really wasn't fun at all!!!!! i don't even remmber what happen.....

thats 300mgs of pure mdma fer ya....

i really didn't kno these e's were that strong.... but god damn thats a night i never wanna repeat


----------



## malakaix

From this weekend at Godskitchen 2008 White Party..me on the right.. i had massive difficulty keeping my eyes focused on the camera.. lol

^ Agree with $5 waters..


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ You and that girl are both very cute!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Holy shit, they are officially the BIGGEST pupils I've ever seen!


----------



## FlowMotion

Lol. Clarkis, it looks like you were having a good time. Those pupils aren't quarters, more like half dollars. lol.


----------



## Isolator

That's some meth pupils, I've had the same pupils when I started the nasty shit.


----------



## malakaix

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> ^^ You and that girl are both very cute!



Hehe, thanks n3o. It was the only picture i had where i didn't look like a MDMA zombie lol.. Wish i could find my doofs pics dammit


----------



## Fingerbang

dude. . super hot . . shirts were pretty much OFF at this point ! 
















At an after hours club over here where I live , that night got crazy ! We were in the place until about 11 in the AM. ! 







Epic fact about this picture :  All of us had gone clubbing the night before, we got to the place around 12:30, around 4 AM we hopped over to the after hours. We left the place around 8 in the morning, we all went to my house, showered, changed, and took a 2 hour road trip to a local water park and spent the day there until about 4. By the time we got to the park we were STILL all rolling balls ! It was EPIC !!! hahahahaha good times !


----------



## Xevro

Isolator said:
			
		

> That's some meth pupils, I've had the same pupils when I started the nasty shit.



Meth, like "K" ,doesnt make the size of ur pupils grow, they make them shrink.


----------



## Isolator

Xevro said:
			
		

> Meth, like "K" ,doesnt make the size of ur pupils grow, they make them shrink.


Uh, no? Meth acts on serotonin, norephedrine and dopamine, releasing them in huge amounts. Pupils get dilated just like E, if not more so. Trust me, I was on meth for nearly a year, I know how I looked.


----------



## Menthol!

I'm the guy on the right. This was on Friday night 40 mins after eating one roll and about 5 mins after snorting a full pill.


----------



## p i l l s

Yeah meth will def make ur pupils big. More so than mdma, and gives u that crazy look


----------



## serotoninstorm

Haha, I love that both of you have exactly the same look on your face!


----------



## LYZ3_617

more pics of this nigger-etard coming in about 6 hours
(btw not offended by "n" word in any way shape or form 8) )


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh good! I enjoyed your photo documentary a few pages back! Look forward to seeing the latest pics 

Have fun!


----------



## Clarkis

Nope, no meth that night. Straight up MDMA! My eyes always get crazy dilated when I roll. 

I squeezed the shit out of that bottle that night. And sadly, every roll after that has been a meth-tastic journey to the depths of hell.


----------



## LYZ3_617

dude. im fucking sorry, I HATE meth bombs, and I hate too much meth in pills, fucking bumms me out when I come down.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Holy shit, any pill with amphet or meth in it at all, and I'm a fucking mess for like 3 days afterwards! 
Not fun, not fun at all... *vomits*


----------



## Fingerbang

Meth bombs= big no no's . Most definately not the feeling that I look forward to when I buy a roll. :-S It really blows how the quality of the beans has decreased so much lately.


----------



## Isolator

I personally like some meth or speed in my pills for raving. You can always avoid the comedown if you've got the resources. I like to do 300-400mg of MDMA along with 20-40mg of meth. Gives it just the right boost.


----------



## AgentSquish

yeah methy pills SUCK. Pills with small amounts of regular amphetamine in them though are alright.


----------



## Fingerbang

No chance ! usually when I hit up a meth bomb my stomach completely DESTROYS me the day after, usually every time I get hit with one of them ends up with a horrible "I'm-not-doing-this-ever-again-from-now-on-it's-alcohol-and-birdwatching-for-me" after effect.


----------



## Isolator

I was on meth for over a year, I do have a tolerance for it and small amounts are the equivalent to caffeine. I guess if you're not used to it, you'll feel shitty. My ice comedowns are no worse than minor hangovers nowadays. Meth is good for all night raves into next morning, speed is good for all night as well, but shorter half life. Guess it all depends on the person.


----------



## sublimer45er

Pwoah...rollin' pretty hard!



The shit you do when rollin'...




Me and my friend at a Club


----------



## n3ophy7e

Teehee fun pics sublimer!!


----------



## sublimer45er

> Teehee fun pics sublimer!!



Yeah I always try and make it fun 

Thats nothing compared to some of the other pictures that my mates take of me when im rollin' balls. They seem to think its 'fun' to dress me up in funny clothes, hats and other crap lol. Will go through some of the pics and upload more. I have heaps


----------



## sublimer45er

Some more pics...  

Enjoying the lights...




Smacked out like a bitch...




Enjoying a Massage...




Wearing my Peaking Glasses %)


----------



## AgentSquish

Nice pics bro. Have definitely been there before. Such a wonderful place, haha


----------



## sublimer45er

AgentSquish,

You talking about Subbies? 

Im going there tonight, usually there every Friday or fortnightly. I was there last week and then I have a birthday celebration again next Friday. So its gonna be like 3 weeks in a row now lol.

I love the joint!


----------



## Isolator

I wouldn't post pictures of me rolling. Every single picture of me rolling (especially on molly) looks r-E-tarded. The E experience isn't meant to be captured. It's a sort of..."you have to be there to experience it" thing. A picture tells a thousand words...not on E. On E, a picture tells one word: fuglytarded.


----------



## AgentSquish

LOL no I'm talking about being rolled out of your mind getting a message by a girl and getting a lightshow. haha %)


----------



## sublimer45er

Hahaha sorry dude, thought you were talking about a club that we have here in Australia. 

Yeah I love it man, best ever getting a massage when your smacking out hard. Best to have a girl that knows what they are doing


----------



## taft2000

haha good stuff


----------



## n3ophy7e

sublimer45er said:
			
		

> Enjoying the lights...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smacked out like a bitch...


Hahaha you're off ya tits bro!!

Awesome pics 

Man, I used to go to Subbies back in the day...not for yeeeears though...holy shit I'm getting old!!  

How is it these days?? Who plays there? Matrix? Bexta? Amber? Archie? Any of the old peeps?


----------



## Mr. White

Menthol! said:
			
		

> I'm the guy on the right. This was on Friday night 40 mins after eating one roll and about 5 mins after snorting a full pill.



Dude, you're more pupil than man! haha


----------



## Mike45697

Rothbury this year. Man was I fucked up....


----------



## sublimer45er

n3ophy7e,

Yeah you should really come check out Subbies again. And dont say that, your never too old for Sublime. You see people there in there 30's, even pushing it to there 40's. Ive seen a lot of old people there and all pinging off there tits lol.

Archie and Matrix still play there occasionally. Lately its been Nik Fish, DJ Pulsar and a few others that I cant think off the top of my head. But music is sex there and I cant complain with any of the DJ's. They all do an awesome job. 

You really gotta check it out


----------



## Menthol!

Mr. White said:
			
		

> Dude, you're more pupil than man! haha



Why thank you. I love my eyes when I roll. They are kind of a dark blue normally and my pupils are normally very small.

But when I do E my eyes seem deeper and the huge pupil is surrounded by a ring of brilliant blue. Much bluer than my eyes when I don't roll.

I love eyes. I love all kinds of eyes... brown, hazel, blue, green...

I saw an East Indian girl with eyes that seemed purple. It was at a rave. I pretty much fell in love with her eyes that night.

Holy shit. My post totally sounds like I'm rolling...


----------



## n3ophy7e

You are, aren't you??

Teeheehee


----------



## thespiral

Menthol! said:
			
		

> Why thank you. I love my eyes when I roll. They are kind of a dark blue normally and my pupils are normally very small.
> 
> But when I do E my eyes seem deeper and the huge pupil is surrounded by a ring of brilliant blue. Much bluer than my eyes when I don't roll.
> 
> I love eyes. I love all kinds of eyes... brown, hazel, blue, green...
> 
> I saw an East Indian girl with eyes that seemed purple. It was at a rave. I pretty much fell in love with her eyes that night.
> 
> Holy shit. My post totally sounds like I'm rolling...




^etard


----------



## Menthol!

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> You are, aren't you??
> 
> Teeheehee



I'm actually just drinking and smoking some hash. I'm meeting a girl I really like for some drinks at my favorite pub in two hours. I got ready early so I'm listening to some psytrance, smoking Lebonese hash and drinking wildberry flavored vodka.

I'm staring at my stash of E pills and I have a feeling I'll be taking some. Maybe I can convince the girl I'm going on this date with to roll with me tonight. I'm worried though that we might fall in love if we do. hahaa.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Heeheehee sounds fun!! 
Enjoy! :D


----------



## Isolator

Menthol! said:
			
		

> I'm actually just drinking and smoking some hash. I'm meeting a girl I really like for some drinks at my favorite pub in two hours. I got ready early so I'm listening to some psytrance, smoking Lebonese hash and drinking wildberry flavored vodka.
> 
> I'm staring at my stash of E pills and I have a feeling I'll be taking some. Maybe I can convince the girl I'm going on this date with to roll with me tonight. *I'm worried that we will be humping like sweaty horny rabbits if we do.* hahaa.


Fixed.


----------



## Menthol!

Isolator said:
			
		

> Fixed.



Well done good sir.

I've been checking out your posts... and you sound like me in ten years.


----------



## Isolator

Menthol! said:
			
		

> Well done good sir.
> 
> I've been checking out your posts... and you sound like me in ten years.


Thanks for making an old man feel older.

Kids these days...


----------



## sublimer45er

Lol


----------



## Menthol!

Bah. I was under the impression she'd at least tried E before.

But as soon as I asked if she wanted to roll she got all condescending and told me that "doing E will make you a retard and will ruin your spine"

So we just had a few drinks and got a bite to eat... but then she started projecting her weird Vegan beliefs on me. Got a little self righteous.

I actually ended up getting a blowjob tonight but I doubt I'll be wasting time and money taking this closed minded girl on any more dates. Fuck that noise.


----------



## xpink.eyex

me [the chick]& my bf rollin hard.





those are just 2 of the greatest ones, theres pics of me and our friends in the tent all fuckered up. we got one of me staring at a lap top upside down at a colorful screen XD


----------



## XperienceMe

me and the gf at a outlaw in nyc






Happy hardcore party in nyc... guess what club?


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Rofl, I just found a picture take of me about a year ago...I'm in the back:






I was so out of it, I doubt I even realized the picture was being taken. However, I think I ended up (albeit accidentally) with a pretty uncanny representation of a rather famous film character:


----------



## GETYAGUN!!11

oh shit isolator is old? No way, never expected that.


----------



## GETYAGUN!!11

disco pupils is gay.


----------



## discopupils

And yes, yes I am  why do you ask?


edited by mazdan...........removed reference to a silly post that was removed above yours.


----------



## n3ophy7e

FiveBucksFool said:
			
		

> Rofl, I just found a picture take of me about a year ago...I'm in the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so out of it, I doubt I even realized the picture was being taken. However, I think I ended up (albeit accidentally) with a pretty uncanny representation of a rather famous film character:


Teeheehee!! I love people in the backgrounds of photos :D


----------



## ballofowl

does it work now?


----------



## k-opioid

My eyes are so dark you can't tell that i'm rolling/tripping/tweaking unless you look really really close. It has its pros and cons. 

i love my face.




very close up:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow, that's amazing!! Cool eyes dude!


----------



## FlowMotion

That is pretty sweet. Sick eyes.


----------



## k-opioid

Haha, thanks.
I would prefer if I could actually see my pupils without looking up close at a mirror, though


----------



## xpink.eyex

the second one almost looks like you have a white contact in dude thats sick!


----------



## Xevro

good pills hey


----------



## Mr. White

Mine get HUGE like that too, i should really start taking my camera rolling with me


----------



## JointsNRoaches

Jesus. my folks would know from the pupils alone lol


----------



## shroomster

xpink.eyex said:
			
		

> me [the chick]& my bf rollin hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are just 2 of the greatest ones, theres pics of me and our friends in the tent all fuckered up. we got one of me staring at a lap top upside down at a colorful screen XD



Oh no, her bridge looks like it's rejecting and/or extremely irritated


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## k-opioid

xpink.eyex said:
			
		

> the second one almost looks like you have a white contact in dude thats sick!



Haha, well I do have contacts in, you can see the outline of them barely, but they transparent


----------



## lilczey

soon u guys will see what i look like on 2 of these LG's that are flooding the east coast right now i got them in my hand but i'll take em in a few days


----------



## topofthetrees




----------



## amor fati

that just looks like you're sleeping


----------



## topofthetrees

amor fati said:
			
		

> that just looks like you're sleeping



..since when do adults cuddle with dinosaurs while they sleep?


----------



## smirnoff666

<a href="http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trippyrd6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/8103/trippyrd6.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img508/8103/trippyrd6.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## smirnoff666




----------



## smirnoff666

im one in from the left XD







me on the left with my cousen at the crew 2nd best night of my life!!







mee rolling hard







deluded!







me on the right first time rollin on 3 love hearts!  love itt!


----------



## shouldaknown

I assure you I'm much cuter than this.





^ Virgin Fest. First time rolling.





^ Me with my ex Jacob, really fucking funny guy when rollin. We were so amused by that little blue light.


----------



## topofthetrees

*taken @ meltdown*

This is one of the best pictures.. EVER.





Lightshow.. He was shaking my face :0





My jaw was hella clenched, even with gum :/





We went to my moms(who was out of town) to hang out with the animals for a while after.. They definitely knew something was up.


----------



## airforlife

you are a cutie! ^


----------



## Menthol!

shroomster said:
			
		

> Oh no, her bridge looks like it's rejecting and/or extremely irritated



I was thinking the same thing. I've seen very few bridge piercings that actually worked out.


----------



## topofthetrees

airforlife said:
			
		

> you are a cutie! ^



hey, thanks


----------



## sublimer45er

Smacked out on the bed with a friend
We were on Imported pink Playboys...


----------



## topofthetrees

sublimer45er said:
			
		

> We were on Imported pink Playboys...



I tried to get some pink playboys for this past weekend but couldn't find the good ones :[ I'm a little jealous..

(I ended up with two red dolphins and half a pink butterfly)


----------



## sublimer45er

> I tried to get some pink playboys for this past weekend but couldn't find the good ones :[ I'm a little jealous..



Yeah these are really good! Kind of getting sick of them now cause I've had these for the past 3 weeks now. Like if nothing else is good in the area I will know I will have a good time off these no doubt. And press is unbelievably perfect. The ones I get are a PERFECT cut out shape of a heart, with a precision pressed logo of the Playboy bunny logo and on the other side is a fancy _Playboy_ font logo.

These are really good and they are thick and chucky as hell. I usually need 5 or 6 pills in a night to keep me going but all I need is 3x of these in a night and im cruising all night. 

I will upload a picture for you's all when I get the chance.


----------



## Rollinglopro

This is Me on 1 blue astrick and 3 white spaceman.....








This is Me on 3 Blue Keys






Yet again on 3 Blue Keys.....


----------



## Bill

^Fail

And lol at "imported"


----------



## davearch07

^ i dont understand bill
your not makin sense


----------



## amor fati

LOL at the zero gravity pictures...brings me back.


----------



## feelgoodhit

WTF... other people here know what Zero Gravity is? there's only one, right (IL)?


----------



## Jabberwocky

other people live in IL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feelgoodhit

lol NO! you're lying.

don't believe him people, he uses psychedelic drugs regularly!


----------



## ballofowl

shouldaknown said:
			
		

> ^ Me with my ex Jacob, really fucking funny guy when rollin. We were so amused by that little blue light.



I feel like I'm listening in on a private conversation, when I look at this pic. If that makes sense....well, it does to me.


----------



## n3ophy7e

feelgoodhit said:
			
		

> lol NO! you're lying.
> 
> don't believe him people, he uses psychedelic drugs regularly!


Hahaha :D

P.S. hi!!


----------



## waterheart776

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of OLD rave photos, so very young!! Hilarious :D
> 
> (me in the middle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple more recent ones:
> 
> GURN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my partner Mick, tripping balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for drugs! Hahaha




That second pic was taken at Nation! I'd recognize that staircase anywhere!    Boy oh boy do I miss that place!


As for me:






Notice the shirt? YEEEEAH!!!


EDIT: I love the Betty Ford Clinic shirt!


----------



## n3ophy7e

waterheart776 said:
			
		

> That second pic was taken at Nation! I'd recognize that staircase anywhere!    Boy oh boy do I miss that place!
> 
> 
> As for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the shirt? YEEEEAH!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: I love the Betty Ford Clinic shirt!


Nawww hun I hate to tell you, but I don't know what/where Nation is!  
That pic was taken at the Sydney Superdome (now known as the Acer Arena).
Damn venues and their replica staircases!!

And thanks, I  that t-shirt too! But I don't fit in to it anymore...too old and self-concious these days


----------



## topofthetrees

ballofowl said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm listening in on a private conversation, when I look at this pic. If that makes sense....well, it does to me.




omg, yea.
it seems like a pretty rad moment.


----------



## Tenchi

Menthol! said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing. I've seen very few bridge piercings that actually worked out.




I've had mine for 4 and a half years, and I've never had any significant problems with it.  I'll see if I can find a recent pic that shows it.

Ah, here we go:


----------



## Menthol!

Tenchi said:
			
		

> I've had mine for 4 and a half years, and I've never had any significant problems with it.  I'll see if I can find a recent pic that shows it.
> 
> Ah, here we go:



Yeah. I think that it works out for alot of people but I've seen it get really infected and reject in alot of people.


----------



## effingcustie

photobooth can be pretty fun but i guess we had a little trouble with the whole "stay out of the frame" thing


----------



## waterheart776

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Nawww hun I hate to tell you, but I don't know what/where Nation is!
> That pic was taken at the Sydney Superdome (now known as the Acer Arena).
> Damn venues and their replica staircases!!
> 
> And thanks, I  that t-shirt too! But I don't fit in to it anymore...too old and self-concious these days




You can't be that old! And don't be self-conscious. You should never be afraid to just be yourself!  Beauty doesn't change with age, IMO. Judging from what I see in the pictures, I can imagine that you've aged rather gracefully.


----------



## davearch07

Rollinglopro said:
			
		

> This is Me on 1 blue astrick and 3 white spaceman.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Me on 3 Blue Keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again on 3 Blue Keys.....



wow alex the first pic you look like you dont even know what to do with yourself.. i bet you enjoyed that free blue asterisk i gave you, and for evreyone that doesnt know glopro he is insanely good with photons..someones got too mcuh free time


----------



## Trixie88

*Havin' a good time.*

Candid shot of me dancin' and smilin' away (on the right lol) !  






Recent...uglier...photo of me rolling with a buddy of mine.


----------



## discopupils

My bathrobe felt lovely


----------



## MazDan

^^^^^^^ That pic is priceless.

Each look is just magic


----------



## namle

*youre best X gurning pictures*

LETS GET THOSE GURNING PICS LADIES AND GENTS!!!! This is the most popular one thought I would use it to start the thread. I will be posting myself later on tomorrow after I pill it up tonight. CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL YOUR PICS!!!! 8)


----------



## shrimps2004

already a thread about this.. use the search next time.  welcome to bluelight


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=368164


----------



## namle

DAMMN YOUUUU SEARCH HAHAHAH!!!! thank you


----------



## dropacidrain

I never fail to laugh at this. My lips are blue from a ring pop.















All from the same festival this summer. 

Also, me looking like an alien:


----------



## airforlife

LOL that kid in the first pic looks so fucked up haha


----------



## dropacidrain

He was, his first time tripping on two hits of acid, and I think he ate a pretty decent roll earlier that evening too. :D


----------



## feelgoodhit

yeah discopupils that's awesome :D


----------



## discopupils

why thankyou, they were lovely pills too :D


----------



## Menthol!

Wow dropacidrain. I hate to say stuff like this on a messageboard...

But you're gorgeous.

Haha. There. I said it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yep, I agree Menthol!
Especially that last pic in which you "look like an alien", your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## dropacidrain

^ Aw, thank you both!


----------



## n3ophy7e

My pupils always get *so* much bigger than my boyfriend's.
Note: I was only just coming up in this photo, not even peaking or anything!


----------



## heavymetalroller

Me playing guitar (heavy metal, my band), while rolling on two blue naked ladies (the good ones) on Halloween.





sorry, can't figue out how to make the image bigger, still rolling hard.


----------



## amor fati

Dropacidrain: Not usually an internet stalker, but you are truly stunning!


----------



## shouldaknown

ballofowl said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm listening in on a private conversation, when I look at this pic. If that makes sense....well, it does to me.



It makes complete sense!  I always think that too.
even though I was there... I dunno, I'm weird.
but it definitely gives off that vibe.


----------



## coelophysis

Halloween, Candyflipping, after an of Montreal show, back at the hotel.


----------



## tyrael

Didn't wanna post my whole face but.....look at my EYES  Hehe


----------



## synthetikal

me after double droppin white hearts


----------



## discopupils

^ oooh, one thing you DON'T do is double drop white hearts eh?
I did the same and it got very, very messy 
you look blapped.


----------



## PatienceHodgson

synthetikal said:
			
		

> me after double droppin white hearts


how did that feel?


----------



## muntedmunter

synthetikal said:
			
		

> me after double droppin white hearts



Quoted to display your gronkness...

PS - you look like a fucken gronk


----------



## lilczey

coelophysis said:
			
		

> Halloween, Candyflipping, after an of Montreal show, back at the hotel.


OMG LOL i thought i was the only one that did that the double look and then u double look and still can't see what ur looking at cuz ur rolling sooo fucking hard.....

sooo u lean in really fucking close to whatever ur trying to see and getting closer to what ur trying to look at just makes it worse... LOL thats mad funny


----------



## lilczey

*E-tards Vs. GANGSTERS lol *



			
				synthetikal said:
			
		

> me after double droppin white hearts


LOL drugs aren't for u.....

if i was there everything in ur house wouldn't been in my trunk and ur wallet in the trash wit all cred cards out and cash in my pocket... lol


----------



## lilczey

me on this years STUPID ASS HALLOWEEN and my gurlz.... i went to the club rolling and we were running late i got there and the club was already closed at 2:00am...

fucking bullshit soo i basicly rolled wit no where to go and nothing to do it sucked ass... it really did..... 

off these wonderful E's the LG's and one green cupid


*NSFW*: 








test results just for ya all


----------



## mandiman

probably the most repulsive picture of me and my mate karina. i was on mdma and she was on k. i was gurnin like a bastard that whole nite


----------



## EnYAY

Czey!

Those LG's are F I R E. ive only heard, Im out in cali bro, and a pill with 150/170mg mdma is unheard of around these parts.

stock up. stock up. stock up.

BTW you and your girl are tight. shes very pretty, and looks like you too have fun together.  that one pik of you loking FUCKED UP and shes takin care of you. lol 

reminds me of my girl.....

 I love that bitch. lol

anyway man. stay up

and good lookin out on all the work you put out for Pillreports.com


----------



## EnYAY

mandiman said:
			
		

> probably the most repulsive picture of me and my mate karina. i was on mdma and she was on k. i was gurnin like a bastard that whole nite




LOL

wow dude....

thats uhhh.....


thats a BAD picture. lol


----------



## mandiman

lol i was unbelievably fukd and had something like 0.7g of mandy on halloween. it was a great nite tho n a funny pic to look bak on


----------



## EnYAY

Alright i guess i should contribute too if all you are.....

This is my and my girl at a "MASSIVE" rave in Los Angeles last week. 70,000 ravers. and a SICK line up.

this is the ONLY pik we look normal in.






What a rave bro.....


----------



## serotoninstorm

Halloween 2008. Tripping on two hits of great blotter. I'm the guy in the middle.






And here's another of me with the biggest grin I've ever had in my life... Very, very embarrassing...


----------



## purplefirefly

Man it's been awhile since I've tripped....I might be due in the near future 

I wouldn't mind recreating my mdma+lsd+ketamine experience that I had a few months ago.

Of course I also wouldn't mind recreating my 4-acO-dmt+mda trip either

*PFF Ponders*


----------



## lilczey

EnYAY said:
			
		

> Czey!
> 
> Those LG's are F I R E. ive only heard, Im out in cali bro, and a pill with 150/170mg mdma is unheard of around these parts.
> 
> stock up. stock up. stock up.
> 
> BTW you and your girl are tight. shes very pretty, and looks like you too have fun together.  that one pik of you loking FUCKED UP and shes takin care of you. lol
> 
> reminds me of my girl.....
> 
> I love that bitch. lol
> 
> anyway man. stay up
> 
> and good lookin out on all the work you put out for Pillreports.com


i had a shit load of them like enough to roll for 2 weeks no lie word as bond.... i rolled on them only twice...... i took 2 in one shot both times a few ago and on Halloween a few days ago and Halloween just really fucking sucked i mean i had a good roll and all just all our plans got all fucked up and we didn't do shit.... it really was a bigg bummer rolling ya na mean but i guess it was ok my girl looked after made it a bit better.....

yea dog them pic of me having a E-seizure was insane i still barely remember anything of the night just bits and pieces.... i learn something new from that night from my friends a few times a week LOL  but my shorty looked after me all night..... made sure i was ok and looked out after me...... i even got a video from that night its horrible.....

and its niice to hear a thanks for all the work i do on PILL-REPORTS i really try hard to put out as much info as i can..... to help out..... ya kno and its really cool when i get a thanks about all my work...... keep it under ur hat but i am really good friends wit RAv. the north American mod over there at PR. and i am gonna be a extra mod.... well its in the works.... but SHHHHhhhh shhhhshhhhh keep that to ur self its not official yet


----------



## purplefirefly

That's awesome lilczey!! It's nice to see people who want to help the cause and make things safer for others out there.

Keep up the good work and keep on testing!


----------



## serotoninstorm

Ditto!


----------



## lilczey

^^^^to both mod posters above


http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...nts=all&rating=all&submit2.x=125&submit2.y=15

check out some of my work i always test and report really niice reports....

my favorite soo far and some of the best rolls i've had in a really long time was the LG's.... tested awesome and were really strong...

i rolled on them on halloween... its just all my plans got fucked up and i ended up doing nothing at all and rolling at home wit a stupid costume on for no reason.... it really fucked up my roll...... it was a major bummer


----------



## serotoninstorm

^Very nice!


----------



## serotoninstorm

With Tweedle-Dee and Tweedle-Dum (I'm not sure if I spelled those names correctly or not...):





That LSD had me FLOORED, literally:





With a plastic army man:


----------



## discopupils

I like the look of those LG's. They aren't in the UK they're just a great looking pill.

I love those "you only need to take 1" pills.
Sadly there hasn't been any in the UK for ages, even the white hearts have just 86mgs MDMA in them.
It's that awkward amount where it's not enough if you single drop, too much if you double drop haha


----------



## MazDan

serotoninstorm said:
			
		

>




Is that dude licking your face?

lol.


----------



## serotoninstorm

Nah, just sticking it out. Of course, half the party was rolling, and the other two quarters were either tripping or drinking... so being licked wouldn't have been too unusual.


----------



## lilczey

LOL^^ score!!!


----------



## serotoninstorm

You bet your ass I did.


----------



## MazDan

I want to lick your face to bro.


----------



## serotoninstorm

I'll pLurrr for ya.


----------



## Menthol!

Rolling last night!

This was just before showering, shaving and going to a sick rave until 10:30am.

I ate six skittles that night... it was nuts!


----------



## EnYAY

^^ Legitimate Disco Pupils


----------



## purplefirefly

MazDan said:
			
		

> I want to lick your face to bro.



Ohhh Mazza's getting a little fiesty


----------



## lilczey

Menthol! said:
			
		

> Rolling last night!
> 
> This was just before showering, shaving and going to a sick rave until 10:30am.
> 
> I ate six skittles that night... it was nuts!


OK i got one of those too i love those kind of pics they are awesome

lol theres a lil story behind it I was making soooo much money back in the day in my juvinile days i was a really bad kid and this gurl connie that was a really good friend had to count all the money i had theres more than wats in the pic i could only hold sooo much ya na mean but here.... i love pill popping pics


----------



## fornikate

a very rough start to the annual GLAM ROCK AND ROLL (myself and about 18 other friends dress up, cover ourselves in glitter, pop mdma and dance to some glam rock music)




i didn't move from that position for forty minutes

but just a couple hours later, i was okay:






and

an unplanned roll, at a festival with close friends. i came up as the rain came down and we couldn't have been more pleased:





and most importantly

what you may look like at the last party of a two month drug binge:




i look practically grey





night #53 of self-destruction/reconstruction - worse for wear, ready for a vacation.


----------



## sublimer45er

Mad zoned out at a club




Smacked out hardcore on 3x MDMA caps




Purely fucked...


----------



## coelophysis

I wanna roll  & party to glam rock music too!


----------



## Menthol!

Here is another from Saturday... at the club this time... looking much better.




http://g.imageshack.us/img520/n50486124110815273602jd1.jpg/1/


----------



## jimmyblaze1

THese are all really old - from 2006/2007 in fact, dont think I have any from last year or this year...will have a look on my other hard disk later...these are put up purely for the E-tardedness - hey ya have to take the piss outa yaself sometimes no? (Glad I don't look like this anymore haha)

All these are taken at Legends Of the Dark Black(Andy C, Roni Size, DJ Marky & DJ Zinc), Brighton march '06
 - dropped 3 pink kangaroos that night - took one 1.5 hours after the first and they both kicked in and sent me into some mad rushes - had to sit down and close my eyes hahaha...best pills ever done, here's the result (ouch!)





 unfortunately pics of when I was still a skinny, spotty student (mega ouch )












(oh no the big chin gurn =/) 





And this is from Synergy, London feb '07

Love this pic - I don't think the middle guy had done MDMA before - I only did a few mediocre pills I had left from the xmas period...


----------



## serotoninstorm

You look like a combination of my two friends, who both happen to be named Matt. They both love their drugs.


----------



## EnYAY

that guy in the blue looks FUCKED.


----------



## serotoninstorm

Yea, I second that the guy in the blue Umbra shirt is fucked beyond recognition.


----------



## FlowMotion

What are you talking about? He looks sober to me


----------



## muntedmunter

Those last photos make me sick.... I mean, seriously, there must be a limit to letting yourself get that fucked??

There is, fucked, fucked fucked those guys were fucked fucked fucked.


----------



## ricardo08

this ones me haha


----------



## XperienceMe

not the ring pop, vicks and vibrator between her legs lol


----------



## FlowMotion

ricardo08 said:
			
		

> this ones me haha



How bout them saucers


----------



## MazDan

FlowMotion said:
			
		

> How bout them saucers




That second pic is wicked aye.


----------



## sublimer45er

> How bout them saucers



He's peaking pretty hard hehe.


----------



## thizziswuritiz

bryooo said:
			
		

> I forgot that someone wrote this on my back:



haha sexy looking younginn


----------



## serotoninstorm

Your ex has gorgeous eyes.


----------



## thizziswuritiz

serotoninstorm said:
			
		

> Your ex has gorgeous eyes.


the girl or the boy? haha


----------



## MazDan

I think the dudes eyes are awesome.  Love tyhe eyebrows as well.


----------



## tyrael

ricardo08 said:
			
		

> this ones me haha




Thats an awesome pic! I hope it sums up the night cos it looks like you were rolling off ya tits!


----------



## discopupils

ricardo08 said:
			
		

>



I love it when people get so mashed that the whites of their eyes show all the way round, all the time. :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yeah it's always a classic 

Me and Mick back in the day:





CLENCHED JAW YEAHHH!! Hehehe


----------



## discopupils

Jesus, these are from aaages back.
I'm quite ashamed actually, these are times when I had to pretend I was just drunk.











I did not succeed in pretending I was just drunk for very long at all.
And I know how awful my dress sense was. I know.


----------



## dropacidrain

I'm almost too embarrassed to post this, it's by far one of the worst pictures ever taken of me. However, I think it's too hilarious and cliche to pass up :D

At the time, when I saw the picture after it was taken, I thought my right pupil had popped...


----------



## sublimer45er

> At the time, when I saw the picture after it was taken, I thought my right pupil had popped...



Ouuch, yeah doesnt look good does it , I would of freaked out too. I have plenty of pictures like this of my mates or myself when one eye looks normal the other one is fuked.


----------



## drumnbass420

discopupils said:
			
		

> I'm quite ashamed actually, these are times when I had to pretend I was just drunk.



Yeah, I had to do that once. I was waiting for the good DJ to start spinning at the bar down the street from the bar I was at. It was my bf and some of his co-workers. My bf kept saying make sure they don't know you're rolling. I figured they were so drunk they didn't know.%)


----------



## k-opioid

ricardo08 said:
			
		

> this ones me haha



Your friend is hot.


----------



## serotoninstorm

But _you_ have the eyes of the devil.


----------



## mandiman

mashed off our faces!






--------------------------

3rd degree gurns, the white stuff is bits of gurned up stuff not mandy crystals lol. i was so fucked n was havin the time of my life but just couldnt stop gurnin. my pupils were huge even with flash!


----------



## discopupils

^ you have snot on your face  I appreciate this immensely.


----------



## FlowMotion

discopupils said:


> ^ you have snot on your face  I appreciate this immensely.



Yum. LoL. Looks like a fun night. IDK what that is in the background though. Kind of looks like a playground.


----------



## mandiman

no its a road lol, i took that pic just after we left the club wen we were walkin home. lol i wz absolutely fucked


----------



## matthew121




----------



## FlowMotion

matthew121 said:


>



I love this pic. I love all the red. The collar, pupils, cards, furniture, and then the black


----------



## matthew121

hahah yeah, that was just this last friday, needless to say, I was feelin pretty damn good!


----------



## matthew121

Ive got a couple more somewhere


----------



## matthew121

this was just getting to my house after rolling at the club


----------



## LYZ3_617

mandiman said:


> 3rd degree gurns, the white stuff is bits of gurned up stuff not mandy crystals lol. i was so fucked n was havin the time of my life but just couldnt stop gurnin. my pupils were huge even with flash!



This has to be one of the greatest rollin photos ever!! You are the posterchild of mdma lol
(lets hope not!)


----------



## feelgoodhit

I don't understand - why do you have snot on your shnozz?


----------



## jimmyblaze1

OK here are some more pics - I uploaded them when the site crashed so GRRRR gotta upload them again!!

Starting with december 2005 - White D&Gs and double cherries...
The double cherries I found shit...the D&Gs I found clean but weak so took 3 or 4 to get real loved up!
THis was at Pendulum at teh Ocean Rooms in Brighton the weekend before XMAS.

 Feel the looove





This was the week after midsummer 2006 - took 3 pink kangaroos (AMAZING) and 1 red dolphin (SHIT)...with my boys watching the sun rise at around 4:30/5am after a big rave in my village(mmm the days when I still looked grim =/ )





Taken with Lina at Slimelight in London December 2006(?) - not the best pic, but at least there's an excuse hehe...





Next 2 pics are of me & my mate after seeing Dillinja & Lemon D at Devotion, March 24th 2007 - the night I met my beloved ex - magical night...was on lovehearts. Clean but weak.










And here's me & my ex fucked on about 300-400mg MDMA each at the Big Green Gathering 2007 - soooo loved up!! (shit resolution - yoinked it off Facebook, will put original up when her friend sends me the pics)





And here are some pics from saturday night! My friend co-hosted a rave at a farmhouse - 250-300 people...only did about 200mg MDMA - got it for free coz I helped some friends get some - so took that, then a Nitrous balloon when I was coming up, 30 Liberty Caps when I came up, and a blunt when I was getting nice visuals :D


----------



## mandiman

feelgoodhit said:


> I don't understand - why do you have snot on your shnozz?



i had an original colour photo of it, its not snot its sum white gurned shit that somehow got there, i thought it was mdma powder at 1st.


----------



## coelophysis

What the hell is white gurned shit? That's straight up snot dude.


----------



## serotoninstorm

Despite how I look... I'm NOT fucked up in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

mega LOLZ S.S :D


----------



## serotoninstorm

^Yea! Ever since the upgrade, it's been doing that to me too. I think it's to prevent people from being annoying and typing in all caps.


----------



## alicat

discopupils said:


> this cracked me up:



This is funny as hell!!!!!!!!


----------



## discopupils

whay, still getting quoted several pages on %)


----------



## sublimer45er

Me on the left





Look at me on the right...I was mad zoned out to the lasers and lights


----------



## feelgoodhit

I wish I had pix of me on aMT this weekend, my pupils were fucking RIDICULOUS for like 14 hours.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

[/QUOTE]

yeah man you look spun out!! that dude in front of you looks like a gimp...yeah man - shoot the floor and rebound into testicles 

I love this thread...can't wait to add some more pics to it now that I control my rolling face and don't have nasty skin anymore woooooooo hehe


----------



## AgentSquish

"oh yeah, I'm rolling balls" :D


----------



## dropacidrain

Friday night after Lotus in NYC. :D

Oops, edit: it was Saturday night. I'm shot.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

that first pic is all kinds of cute


----------



## airforlife

dropacidrain said:


> Friday night after Lotus in NYC. :D



NYC? dam thats right on my home turf.

lol rolllll party


----------



## notorious f i g

Had to repost these since they got deleted in the server rollback a few weeks ago






Leaf angels, and my own little fairy. Ive long since fucked that relationship up beyond reparition but damn was she an amazing person  This was on halloween btw.






Nothing says gangsta like a burnt orange floral print couch.






Robot face. You can see me grinding my teeth haha.






Peekaboo.






Me taking a most excellent piss, on my own car haha (its not the back to the future car, but its damn close!)






The first pill I popped this night was unfortunately a piper (blue lacostes/gators) but luckily I had 3 other legit pills to balance me out, resulting in me getting this fucked up haha.


----------



## dropacidrain

jimmyblaze1 said:


> that first pic is all kinds of cute



Aw fanks. 

When I saw that picture on the camera right after it was taken and I was rolling nuts I bugged out cause I thought we looked soooo preeeetty. Haha


----------



## ControlFreak

*Post a Picture of You/Friends, While on e*















Looked everywhere in this forums to find pictures, but with no avail everything seems flight, in other lingo , could not find it.

Post your Party Pictures


----------



## jimmyblaze1

notorious f i g said:


> Had to repost these since they got deleted in the server rollback a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> Leaf angels, and my own little fairy. Ive long since fucked that relationship up beyond reparition but damn was she an amazing person  This was on halloween btw.



I really wanna be there doing a autumn (fall) leaves angel!! that sooooooo cool!!!



notorious f i g said:


> Nothing says gangsta like a burnt orange floral print couch.



--- I want that couch! wicked print



notorious f i g said:


> Me taking a most excellent piss, on my own car haha (its not the back to the future car, but its damn close!)



cant believe this dude - looooooool much :D


----------



## muntedmunter

ControlFreak said:


> Looked everywhere in this forums to find pictures, but with no avail everything seems flight, in other lingo , could not find it.
> 
> Post your Party Pictures



But you're posting in the thread with all the pictures in it???


----------



## FiveBucksFool

ControlFreak said:


>



Sensation White?


----------



## ControlFreak

FiveBucksFool said:


> Sensation White?




yeah, 2007


----------



## collie man

dropacidrain said:


> Friday night after Lotus in NYC. :D
> 
> Oops, edit: it was Saturday night. I'm shot.



lol prettypoems, do you just like posting your pictures on forums?


----------



## dropacidrain

lol, i totally get off on it man. it's this thing i have...


----------



## WNYRollin

mandiman said:


> mashed off our faces!




Its been probably what.. a year since I've done anything but lurk here on BL.. but i have been just... completely laughing my face off for the past half hour re: this picture. my god, its amazing. 


BTW... I'm another NYC'r 

Its good to be back. I love it here.


----------



## dshock

dropacidrain said:


> Friday night after Lotus in NYC. :D
> 
> Oops, edit: it was Saturday night. I'm shot.



DropAcidRain is a slam bang hottie!!


----------



## sublimer45er

Some pictures of a little mini garage rave my mates had setup. This was sort of an after party for a Rave that we had the previous night. Most of the people were scattered but I was still rollin' balls 


Look at my eyes:




Me DJing:




Mad zoned out:




WTF:




Sucking on my Dummy:




Lighting:


----------



## MazDan

haha how good is the art and specially the police tape bros.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

I always love the pics of you mashed sublimer man! Always the same "raised-eyebrow, wide-eyed" surprised look hehe


----------



## -neptune-

Me and Rave Lindsey, I'm Rolling and She's trippin. 

_G-Starz 4 Lyph!_


----------



## sublimer45er

> Always the same "raised-eyebrow, wide-eyed" surprised look hehe



Haha dude I cant help it but  

Everyone and all my mates say the raised eyebrows is my trademark. Im the only one in the whole group that does it. And even when im rollin and acting as straight as I can be and try and 'force' my eyebrows to relax and return to normal - it just wont happen. I have no control over them :D hehe

Be sure to post some more piccies when I get more. Might be going out Clubbing tonight so lets wait and see


----------



## FlowMotion

sublimer45er said:


> Haha dude I cant help it but
> 
> Everyone and all my mates say the raised eyebrows is my trademark. Im the only one in the whole group that does it. And even when im rollin and acting as straight as I can be and try and 'force' my eyebrows to relax and return to normal - it just wont happen. I have no control over them :D hehe
> 
> Be sure to post some more piccies when I get more. Might be going out Clubbing tonight so lets wait and see



I get it really bad too. Me and my friends call it our crazy face. I wear some big ass sunglasses so you can't see it though


----------



## blkeyed

lilczey said:


> lol my nigga wow u look fucked.....



fursure


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

I'm on the left , thats my first night on crystal . what a night that was


----------



## BaybeX

^so many dudes without shirts.. heh.
Gotta love drugz


----------



## jimmyblaze1

dshock said:


> DropAcidRain is a slam bang hottie!!



I like her friend  in that cute pic  lol


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

BaybeX said:


> ^so many dudes without shirts.. heh.
> Gotta love drugz



it was at a rave and temps were soaring! Cracking night tho


----------



## MazDan

Pinky n the brain..............awesome nick mate and great pics.  So which one are you and which one is your mate? The brain or pinky?


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

I'm brain Maz i always do mad stuff on MDMA like rebuild engines and stuff on come downs?? dunno why but i gotta be doing stuff.


----------



## MazDan

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> I'm brain Maz i always do mad stuff on MDMA like rebuild engines and stuff on come downs?? dunno why but i gotta be doing stuff.



Oh man thats awesome..........come and live here in Aus and we can rebuild engines together.

I have an excellent mechanical brain but never tried that and I would really love to.


----------



## Falc0




----------



## sublimer45er

I dunno about the whole rules on naming events now but correct me if Im wrong mods.

Here is some pictures of me at a rave that I went to on Friday night. It was at *X-Qlusive - Showtek*, run by Q-Dance (Pretty hectic night).


----------



## zoidburgg

is it just me or do most of the people in these pics have blue eyes?!


----------



## Reeman




----------



## FiveBucksFool

Haha sweet Jesus...


----------



## coelophysis

Whoa


----------



## crosseyed25

OMG ive had to go shit 3 times going through this thread. Its what always happens when I get pre-pill excitement (and on the come-up, usually). Too much information? Maybe but I know for a fact you probably get it too!!!


----------



## celiainside

LOL, I LOVE this thread! Unfortunately, I lost my one and only rolling pic... I was this music festival and I screamed "CAMERA!!!" when a photographer walked by... He turned to me and took a pretty funny picture that showed up on this website for months. To be honest, I think he was rolling as well... But the pic is not there anymore, and I don't have it


----------



## Ham420

Halloween. Jason mask. Warehouse. Too much mandy.

Fucking awsome night!


----------



## indelibleface

Here's a picture taken earlier tonight. As you can tell, me awesome-meter is reading over 9000.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Teeheehee awesome meter!! Love it 

Me and my boyfriend as little munty mcmunt ravers, ahhhh good times


----------



## L_gic

how i spent my halloween. 3-d glasses are fun





On the ride back home


----------



## zoidburgg

new years eve 2009 on the Gold Coast, Australia :D

Me and my mates missus





Me and my mate...i always chew on straws all night even if i have gum lol





Me and my mates missus again...it's weird, i'd had about 5 pretty stong pills by then and my pupils weren't even that big 





my mates missus and her friend, i like the size of jades pupils...she was all crossed up by that stage :D


----------



## dropacidrain

Some photos from New Years, raging Nokia with the Disco Biscuits


----------



## Leftley

Yeah, i know I have a baby face, this is me after a rave on nye. And sorry for shit quality.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Rolling balls unable to walk off 500mg of MD crystal. Allthough I don't look that happy, I really am, and those are her tights on my head, I have no idea why... 




*NSFW*:


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

CbRoXiDe said:


> Rolling balls unable to walk off 500mg of MD crystal. Allthough I don't look that happy, I really am, and those are her tights on my head, I have no idea why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



You lucky bugger!! i bet that was night to remember bud.


----------



## SGHteller

CbRoXiDe said:


> Rolling balls unable to walk off 500mg of MD crystal. Allthough I don't look that happy, I really am, and those are her tights on my head, I have no idea why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Absolutely perfect pic! As for the tights, "it seemed like the thing to do at the time" always works.


----------



## dropacidrain

That girl has wonderful breasts 

I bet you had fun that night.


----------



## MazDan

CBRoxide................

I like your style and I love the pic.

Me thinks you is a lucky man.


----------



## EnoybMD

NOne of these pics made lulz!!


----------



## purplefirefly

L_gic said:


> how i spent my halloween. 3-d glasses are fun



What the heck is in your lap??


----------



## FlowMotion

That PPF is his big red bush


----------



## Tab

^

He either has a serious case of fire crotch or Raggedy Ann is going down on him. One or the other.


----------



## FlowMotion

LoL, thats why he is so happy!


----------



## purplefirefly

FlowMotion said:


> That PPF is his big red bush



He should trim that shizzle up!!


----------



## neMMMM

damn what a pic!, are those real?? heh


----------



## LOUDTECHNOMUSIC

Newbierock said:


> Christ we look rough, this was taken after taking a quarter gram of MD and 6 love hearts.
> 
> Guess which one I am! :D



i bet u was trippin ur bollox off them white love hearts are fuckin bangin init !!!


----------



## AlternativeReality

New on this board so thought what better way to introduce myself than a pic of me rolling %) :D






edit: no I'm not balding... I think.


----------



## L_gic

purplefirefly said:


> What the heck is in your lap??



my buddy to the right of me was a hick for Halloween. so i had his red wig with me part of the night cause he was giving light shows. But no really my crotch is on fire8)


----------



## mikeyvuitton

After a good roll laying down is the most fun.
guesss who i am. lol.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nawwwww that looks like the best cuddle puddle!!!!


----------



## Xevro

that dude with the naked chick, fuck man, thats the way every dude should roll, ffs. I NEED A GF.


----------



## mikeyvuitton

Xevro said:


> that dude with the naked chick, fuck man, thats the way every dude should roll, ffs. I NEED A GF.



Ehh not a gf, but a chick thats just down to roll is what ive been looking for.


----------



## sublimer45er

Some photos I found on my computer that I found. Some new and some pretty old ones lol. Thought I'd share em anyways


----------



## Dandi

Me at various concerts (chopped guy in the middle hehe)


----------



## shroomster

^ you look like you're having _a blast_


Here's one of me Coming up hard   I'm the one with the green hat 





I don't even know who the two kids to the left of the picture are, but at the time I'm sure they were my best friends.


----------



## AfterGlow

haha!!!!   Aren't raves wonderful?!   

They are the only event where I feel totally accepted for who I am without any reservations.  I've met so many people and opened up to them like I never could before.

If only life could be one big rave!



shroomster said:


> Here's one of me Coming up hard   I'm the one with the green hat
> 
> I don't even know who the two kids to the left of the picture are, but at the time I'm sure they were my best friends.


----------



## shroomster

That's what initially attracted me to raves, and what lacks there of now, is driving me away from them. As I'm typing this, I'm preparing to rave _hard_ this weekend, but it's certainly my last for a good while, atleast up until my birthday.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

sublimer45er said:


> Some photos I found on my computer that I found. Some new and some pretty old ones lol. Thought I'd share em anyways




Sublimer you never cease to make me laugh :D


----------



## sublimer45er

> Sublimer you never cease to make me laugh



haha cheers man. I look pretty retarded when im peaking but who doesnt when there on it, true? 

I have some more I will upload too. I always love checking out new pics in this post of everyone off their head.

I might even make a side by side picture of me completely sober and normal and me off my head. You will see a BIG difference :D


----------



## sublimer45er

Back in the early days when it really affected me....haha





I was meant to pull a face like my mate. Look how it turned out!





Was on E+GHB that night, I was fuked. I have a few of these pics and they tell the story of my night cause i dont even remember ANY of it. Scary to look at shit you done and not even remember any of it....





Retarded kiss


----------



## jimmyblaze1

mwaaaahahahaha I love the first one - where you from man?


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Quality sublimer! I'm all to familiar with that face in the top picture, you always feel 100 times better then you look though so it's all good .


----------



## The Hoff Bomb




----------



## amor fati

Your girlfriend is really sexy.


----------



## sublimer45er

^^^^ Ha I was just thinking that too, he looks so happy too

Jimmyblaze,
Im from Australia


----------



## coelophysis

Brittany Murphy!


----------



## sublimer45er

I look so maggot







Me and my friend


----------



## jimmyblaze1

the devils eyyyyyyes!!!!


----------



## Scoobymoo

This thread and these photos are brilliant!! I really need to get some decent pils dam it.


----------



## Incendiex

Me and my dad out on new years. That was an epic night. My dad got me into the rave scene and the drugs, it's good that we can spend time together like this. After new years he reckons he's too old to go out anymore =( He's only 47!


----------



## AfterGlow

That'll be you in 30 years!


----------



## amor fati

Sublimer: drug transactions are not a good idea to be put on the interwebz


----------



## L_gic

im pretty sure thats just an advil for his friend.
but yes i agree with amor fati.


----------



## sublimer45er

amor fati,
I was giving one away to my mate like one left or something that night lol. If its a major problem with the moderators, I'll take it off. But just to see. I Thought it was a funny picture looking at it, just the way my mates face was lit up and he looks so excited lol.



> Me and my dad out on new years. That was an epic night. My dad got me into the rave scene and the drugs, it's good that we can spend time together like this. After new years he reckons he's too old to go out anymore =( He's only 47!


Dude! Thats awesome your able to roll with your dad. I wish I could do that but I wont ever see that happening with my parents lol. Looks like you's two are having fun together.


----------



## scubagirl200

NYE:
_here we go...another night out..._

fake eyelashes





damn asian glow...gah!


----------



## Incendiex

sublimer45er said:


> amor fati,
> I was giving one away to my mate like one left or something that night lol. If its a major problem with the moderators, I'll take it off. But just to see. I Thought it was a funny picture looking at it, just the way my mates face was lit up and he looks so excited lol.
> 
> 
> Dude! Thats awesome your able to roll with your dad. I wish I could do that but I wont ever see that happening with my parents lol. Looks like you's two are having fun together.



Haha yeah, i get that a lot, some chicks like it too ;D

I think Amor Fati was posting that to keep you safe, i'm pretty sure it isn't against the forum rules.


----------



## Gormur

Don't have many pics..have only rolled 7 times..first two times at my pad (now usu at clubs) --






first roll






thizzin in the cut


----------



## sublimer45er

..Yeah i know. I actually thought about it for a minute and realised how dumb it was. Just always cracks me up when i look at the picture (probably not that funny to some, kinda a personal joke at the time lol). 

But yeah, no worries at all


----------



## Fjones

scubagirl200 said:


> NYE:
> _here we go...another night out..._
> 
> fake eyelashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn asian glow...gah!



You are absolutely gorgeous.  But your friends are kind of funny looking.


----------



## scubagirl200

ty 

and haha about my friends. you have no idea..... :D


----------



## MCMG

So much eye candy in these pictures .


----------



## Jakeperson

Me (on the left) rolling, and a mate.
Just starting to come up.





Getting ready to dance.. I think.








And I of course end up rolling hard and on the floor.. With a beer label on my head. At the time I thought it was pretty amazing.


----------



## Jakeperson

After 3 pills in 3 hours. 4 hours after dropping. My first night out in my new city, loves it.





I wish I had a movie of my eyes wiggling when I was at my peak. I couldn't see my phone 30cms in front of me. Thought I was writing the best messages ever. Turns out they didn't make sense and I forgot a fair bit. Lucky I wasn't standing up or talking to any one. Haha.


----------



## 760rollz

*This is ur Brian on Thizz*

Any Questions


----------



## jimmyblaze1

hahahahaahah awesome pictures :D


----------



## Ghettochrist




----------



## EnYAY

lol 760 you look rolled the fugout!


----------



## jimmyblaze1

ghettochrist that blond is HAWT!


----------



## 760rollz

EnYAY said:


> lol 760 you look rolled the fugout!




Out my fuggin mind!!!  No wonder everyone at the party kept askin' me, "hey you know where the pills are at?"  I just looked at em each time and said with a big ol smile, "I ate em all!"


----------



## 760rollz

jimmyblaze1 said:


> ghettochrist that blond is HAWT!




Fuck ya she is huh


----------



## drumnbass420

not may females can pull off the real short hair imo BUT that blonde is fucking beautiful


----------



## MazDan

Scubagirl, if i looked at your pics while on some substance, I would be hell freaked out.

As it is.............Im wondering what substance i have taken.


----------



## BenitoBC

760rollz said:


> Any Questions



Fucking Hilarious! Those are great!


----------



## feelgoodhit

Ghettochrist, that blonde gal is STRIKINGLY gorgeous.


----------



## shroomster

I look haggard as all hell in a few of these..




lightshow artist




homies








^ once again, the guy to the left of the picture is a complete random. Notice that he was also in a rave picture from a month prior. He found me again! X-D


----------



## MazDan

Neat tat shroomster and love some of the stylee.


----------



## FlowMotion

Hey shroomster, I got gloves myself but I don't seem to get anybetter with them. I am really good with a orbit and freehand but IDK gloves are hard. They seem to be more trippy if anything when I do it. 

And you make me want to go to california. All of there shit is so much better than here in chicago. Its like rave heaven.

FM


----------



## shroomster

FlowMotion said:


> Hey shroomster, I got gloves myself but I don't seem to get anybetter with them. I am really good with a orbit and freehand but IDK gloves are hard. They seem to be more trippy if anything when I do it.
> 
> And you make me want to go to california. All of there shit is so much better than here in chicago. Its like rave heaven.
> 
> FM



I consider myself quite good with lights.   The trick is to make it interesting; IE not just throwing your hands around and making trails. These are the effects I strive for..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no_jAi9Ptzs

Don't be discouraged if you can't even _begin_ to emulate those moves; LPC is a very, very advanced dance crew.

And yes, California is a ravers wonderland. :D:D


----------



## danielle8877

Me on the right ^^







Me on the right again ^^






Me on the right again haha :D ^^


----------



## 760rollz

danielle8877 said:


> Me on the right ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the right again ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the right again haha :D ^^




Yummy can I play too?


----------



## SGHteller

I just did some searching, you and your friends may have been the cutest Nekos there. lol


----------



## shroomster

760rollz said:


> Yummy can I play too?



Can we keep these kind of comments to a minimum? I'm no moderator, but really?


----------



## L_gic

haha lovely costumes danielle


----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah the kittens are hott. I can't lie. I wish I would look that damn good. It would be an epic fail. Win chickas.


----------



## Percussion_is_Free

oh my fucking gawd!


----------



## gawd

Percussion_is_Free said:


> oh my fucking gawd!



YES??!!  Whatcha want


----------



## Ghettochrist

feelgoodhit said:


> Ghettochrist, that blonde gal is STRIKINGLY gorgeous.



it's too true.. she knows it well 8) aha


----------



## 760rollz

shroomster said:


> Can we keep these kind of comments to a minimum? I'm no moderator, but really?




???


----------



## danielle8877

L_gic said:


> haha lovely costumes danielle



Haha why thank you


----------



## EnYAY

shroomster said:


> Can we keep these kind of comments to a minimum? I'm no moderator, but really?



lolwut?


----------



## shroomster

Just stumbled upon this one. Candy flipping and clearly having a good time.  I'm clad in clown attire, if you can't tell.   lol at the police officers directly behind me.


----------



## coelophysis

Lol wow, did you get in trouble?


----------



## shroomster

Ha, nah man. It's a rave; you can do whatever the hell you want.


----------



## 760rollz

*On the dirty sticky floor*



shroomster said:


> Just stumbled upon this one. Candy flipping and clearly having a good time.  I'm clad in clown attire, if you can't tell.   lol at the police officers directly behind me.



That's funny as shit.  The pic of me was taken at a private warehouse party.  You see how I look in the pic right?  Well at some point during that night someone says "oh shit the cops"  The promoter of the party told everyone just sit on the floor and chill."  Everyone sits down, the lights go on, the music stops, and the only thing you can here is the whispers of everyone saying shit like, "man I hope this don't get shut down," and the CB radios of the cops in the warehouse lobby.  The first thing that pops into my head is, "oh shit Im fucked! The cops!"  So I do my best to keep my composure then realize how fucked I am if the cops do get past the lobby.  I'm sitting on the warehouse floor with the lights on in the middle of the night, with sunglasses on playing with glow sticks.  Man I knew I was fucked!  Apparently the promoter met the cops in the lobby told them something who knows what.  But the cops never made it past the lobby.  They left after bout ten minutes and ledgend has it that the promoter even gave one of them a hug as they were leaving.  How PLUR is that huh! As the cops leave the promoter comes back into the warehouse turns the lights off and the DJ starts spinning again.  The promoter thanks everyone for being so cool and the party carries on till the sun comes up.  By far the best party I've ever been to.  San Diego throws the killer underground!


----------



## shroomster

^ did you intend to post a picture of yourself? It didn't show up 

I've been to a few busted parties. It's never been an issue; in fact, it's always kind of exhilarating and almost fun. Clearly everyone is on drugs and the cops don't do a thing (except yell and look ugly and pathetic like)


----------



## Tab

Really cool picture shroomster.


----------



## shroomster

Thanks :D


----------



## akumadaioh

760rollz said:


> That's funny as shit.  The pic of me was taken at a private warehouse party.  You see how I look in the pic right?  Well at some point during that night someone says "oh shit the cops"  The promoter of the party told everyone just sit on the floor and chill."  Everyone sits down, the lights go on, the music stops, and the only thing you can here is the whispers of everyone saying shit like, "man I hope this don't get shut down," and the CB radios of the cops in the warehouse lobby.  The first thing that pops into my head is, "oh shit Im fucked! The cops!"  So I do my best to keep my composure then realize how fucked I am if the cops do get past the lobby.  I'm sitting on the warehouse floor with the lights on in the middle of the night, with sunglasses on playing with glow sticks.  Man I knew I was fucked!  Apparently the promoter met the cops in the lobby told them something who knows what.  But the cops never made it past the lobby.  They left after bout ten minutes and ledgend has it that the promoter even gave one of them a hug as they were leaving.  How PLUR is that huh! As the cops leave the promoter comes back into the warehouse turns the lights off and the DJ starts spinning again.  The promoter thanks everyone for being so cool and the party carries on till the sun comes up.  By far the best party I've ever been to.  San Diego throws the killer underground!



I'm so going to San Diego this summer.

I demand anyone inform me of sweet ass raves.
Demand it


----------



## shroomster

It's all about Los Angeles.   

PM me if you're around LA and I can give you an endless list of sweet ass mofo events.


----------



## FlowMotion

Yeah shroomster props on the picture. That is legendary. Laying on the ground with cops right behind you. Did you have anything on you?

FM


----------



## shroomster

I had _everything_ on me. 

BTW, did you see my reply to your glove inquiry?


----------



## 760rollz

shroomster said:


> ^ did you intend to post a picture of yourself? It didn't show up
> 
> I've been to a few busted parties. It's never been an issue; in fact, it's always kind of exhilarating and almost fun. Clearly everyone is on drugs and the cops don't do a thing (except yell and look ugly and pathetic like)




Nah my picture is already up.  I didn't feel the need to plug myself that again, figure I'll let y'all do that for me lol.  I ment to qoute your post.  My responce was to your pic.  Itz the blue PLUR hat pic.  But Im sure y'all knew that.


----------



## FlowMotion

Yeah that was a really neat video. Just wondering have you ever seen anyone use an orbit before?

FM


----------



## shroomster

760rollz said:


> Nah my picture is already up.  I didn't feel the need to plug myself that again, figure I'll let y'all do that for me lol.  I ment to qoute your post.  My responce was to your pic.  Itz the blue PLUR hat pic.  But Im sure y'all knew that.



One of the best pics ive seen on this thread. Your face is priceless! 

and to flowmotion, I havent seen a lot of orbit action. The stuff i have seen hasnt really mesmerized me, but maybe i havent seen the right stuff.


----------



## Whacked_Out

lol

for a second i thought shroomster died hahaha

wait, that's not funny

shroomster don't die ok?


----------



## Percussion_is_Free

shroomster said:


> Can we keep these kind of comments to a minimum? I'm no moderator, but really?



lol what is this, good cop bad cop?


----------



## shroomster

I'd do everything in my power to ensure I don't die clad in clown attire.


----------



## RGB

Once clad in clown attire, how much power do you really have?


----------



## 760rollz

akumadaioh said:


> I'm so going to San Diego this summer.
> 
> I demand anyone inform me of sweet ass raves.
> Demand it




I demand you to stay intouch with me then!


----------



## Shislop

i'm actually about to drop tonight at home for the first time in i'd say about 3-4 months. a little background: i've taken around fifteen pills in my life with most of them i think being piperazines in about a span of 2-3 months. it completely changed my life for the better but as of late i've been feeling very fucked up again for reasons i wont go into but will if there's a seperate thread made. i've been taking piracetam and centrophenoxine for a month for unrelated reasons and am about to find out whether or not it lives up to its hype as a potentiator. i don't know if i'm allowed to mention what pill i'm taking and if i'm not, mods, please do what you have to, but i'm taking a pink star. my dealer said it's the purest shit he's ever dropped. everybody's going batshit crazy buying bulk, so i hope i'm going to have a good time. i'm taking it for theraputic purposes; kinda have to sort some shit out and want to use e as an aid. i will drop em in a couple of hours and i'm going to keep you guys posted...


----------



## k-opioid

chill, with just a few close friends


----------



## L_gic

shroomster said:


> It's all about Los Angeles.
> 
> PM me if you're around LA and I can give you an endless list of sweet ass mofo events.



i def. got to hit you up shroomster. gonna be going there on the 21st i think. ill make sure to PM you


----------



## shroomster

L_gic said:


> i def. got to hit you up shroomster. gonna be going there on the 21st i think. ill make sure to PM you



Yeah, anytime brudda.  Also, if you have the choice, March 13th would be ideal. Rokyspopp (another Bl'er) will know this to be true as well.  Boys Noize, Shadow Dancer, Diplo will be down here fucking up The Shrine.    It's not set up to be a rave, but the crew who throws these parties always gets top notch entertainment, which in turn attracts the rave scene, and the concerts turn into raves. It's hilarious.

EDIT: I should probably PM you this.


----------



## nicroy52

trippin my ballz off last night lol!


----------



## shroomster

You look blitzed!


----------



## AgentSquish

THese are old but thought I'd post em anyways 

















*sigh*


----------



## ShroomBoom321

danielle8877 said:


> Me on the right ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the right again ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the right again haha :D ^^



I have yet to roll with some kittens.....


----------



## MailManRoller

me with Dave Dresden :D great show!!


----------



## sublimer45er

*Chilling out on the bed*





*Im 'beaming' lol*





*God....look at me (Was on new batch on Orange hearts)*





*Chilling out with my friend (Shes the best )*





*Me and my mate (lights too bright for him lol)*


----------



## jimmyblaze1

^ yay!!!  ^


----------



## shroomster

lulz @ the pic with the cigarette.


----------



## FlowMotion

Sublimer, I want the pills you get. Period.

FM


----------



## sublimer45er

> Sublimer, I want the pills you get. Period.



Yeah I havnt really had a bad one yet. And even on Pipe. pills, I feel lucky that Pipes give me an awesome time and not make me sick like others do. 

Where I am, things are so-so with pills but they are starting to pick back up again (because holiday season is over now) and starting to get good ones again


----------



## L_gic

this past weekend up in the mountains. Im the one on the left giving the guy a light show. green dolphins are fun.


----------



## georgeorge

*rolling hard of 16 lils*








im in green and black


----------



## Zzyzx

ShroomBoom321 said:


> I have yet to roll with some kittens.....



I've rolled with angels but never with Kittens..

Alaska is only a 45h drive ...


----------



## Lotta Cooties

my friend came across this dude at sydney x-qlusive 2008, vicks anyone??? :D


----------



## L_gic

forgot i had this one. my god was i rolling balls by the end of that night


----------



## sublimer45er

> my friend came across this dude at sydney x-qlusive 2008, vicks anyone???



Hahaha I saw this guy at X-Qlusive aswell !

Fucken awesome night!, if you go back 2-3 pages, you will see my pics of X-Qlusive


----------



## sublimer45er

> rolling hard of 16 lils



Pwoah! you look munted! Thats awesome, looks like u had a good night.


----------



## shroomster

Lol at L_gic   clearly having a great night!


----------



## shroomster

Lotta Cooties said:


> my friend came across this dude at sydney x-qlusive 2008, vicks anyone??? :D



I run into so many people like this at parties. The homies, mang. Always wanting to share the little they have.


----------



## FlowMotion

L  Gic is sober. Hes faking it. 

FM


----------



## purplefirefly

sublimer45er said:


> *God....look at me (Was on new batch on Orange hearts)*



I hope that you weren't driving.


----------



## FlowMotion

Isn't the driver side on the right in Australia?

FM


----------



## tyrael

FlowMotion said:


> Isn't the driver side on the right in Australia?
> 
> FM



Yeh, plus he looks like he's in the backseat.


----------



## L_gic

FlowMotion said:


> L  Gic is sober. Hes faking it.
> 
> FM



haha right i just like saying im rolling so i can touch everyone and have an excuse


----------



## georgeorge

certainly was a fun night, found a g of coke and half a g of regret which prolonged the weekend, 55 hours no sleep


----------



## sublimer45er

> Yeh, plus he looks like he's in the backseat.



2 points for you :D

Yeah im riding in the back on my mates car.


----------



## tyrael

sublimer45er said:


> 2 points for you :D
> 
> Yeah im riding in the back on my mates car.



Sorry to sidetrack the thread, you Aussie sublimer? Sydney did I hear? %)


----------



## sublimer45er

> Sorry to sidetrack the thread, you Aussie sublimer? Sydney did I hear?



Yeah im aussie


----------



## shroomster

^ I just noticed how rediculous your pupils are in your avatar.


----------



## sublimer45er

lol not my pupils, just a random picture off net.

I was searching for dialted pupil pictures and came across this one but was listed as "Demonic Eyes" lol.


----------



## Zzyzx

A pic of me on ''the chair''

Rollin hard at my birthday party.. thats what friends are for I suppose, get you on the stage 


*NSFW*:


----------



## L_gic

hahaha wow. clenching fist much?


----------



## Whacked_Out

hahaha

damn it i noticed the fist too! :D

he's like "MUST NOT TOUCH!"


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ummm, we found a kangaroo skull??




Dilated pupils are dilated 

P.S. I have the right to look shiny because it was 42 degrees C!!!  
:D


----------



## Bomboclat

^ aww :D

was this at one of those bush parties you speak of?


----------



## n3ophy7e

No actually it was at a big music festival, there was a kangaroo skull just sitting there, wtf?!
Cool though hehe


----------



## Bomboclat

hahahaha really?
thats awsome :D


----------



## batmann131313

good stuff
ill have to find my pics or take some new ones


----------



## deaf eye

i look a lil shy but i was having a great time


----------



## MazDan

^^^^^You dont look shy at all. Just normal munted.





L_gic said:


> hahaha wow. clenching fist much?


Im wondering what he plans to do with it now its clenched?? lol.


----------



## matt2012

Zzyzx said:


> A pic of me on ''the chair''
> 
> Rollin hard at my birthday party.. thats what friends are for I suppose, get you on the stage
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Dude! They did this to me at my bachelor party....I was also put on all fours and whacked with my own belt.


----------



## Zzyzx

matt2012 said:


> Dude! They did this to me at my bachelor party....I was also put on all fours and whacked with my own belt.



I can relate to that   we're bros now hehehe


----------



## dill00000

first night 
crappy phone
best night of my life


----------



## shroomster

More pictures from Kandy Festival:






Molly is my only lady




note my necklace; try reading it


----------



## Fjones

It clearly says ecstasy.


----------



## Pillthrill

Can't say I get the rave seen. We don't have them here. lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

shroomster said:


> More pictures from Kandy Festival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly is my only lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note my necklace; try reading it


Did somebody say kandi?????










I don't think any of my word kandi is legible in these small pics but most of them have something written in them  

Ahh those were the days.....


----------



## Pillthrill

OK its TOTALLY bugging me. Someone want to tell me the purpose of the MANY bracelets?


----------



## Zzyzx

Pillthrill said:


> OK its TOTALLY bugging me. Someone want to tell me the purpose of the MANY bracelets?



to give them around and make new friends, PLUR much


----------



## Pillthrill

really? Are they are so bright due to the color enchacement caused by E?
Sorry if thats stupid...


----------



## georgeorge

obviously the colours are enhanced but its more of a talking point... I've never been into it but i'v got friends that do


----------



## @thefam

4am... Got home from clubbing, still rolling bawls 
My friend wished to be cut from this picture out of sheer embarrassment at the ridiculous face she was making.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Me SLIGHTLY Rollin' at Uproar in the uk 14/2/09


----------



## muntedmunter

Who walks around a club with their shirt off?

Think about all the patrons that have to put up with your, hairy chest and bad BO.

Have some consideration dude because one thing I hate are roid/gurning/munters with their shirts of at a festival, let alone a club.

/end rant


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

> Who walks around a club with their shirt off?
> 
> Think about all the patrons that have to put up with your, hairy chest and bad BO.
> 
> Have some consideration dude because one thing I hate are roid/gurning/munters with their shirts of at a festival, let alone a club.



Well to be onest i do not care what you think, it was a all night rave and temps were soaring so me around 70% of males there were topless. So would i rather listen to the minority like yourself and seriously overheat? No. I am not on ROIDS and never will be. Why do people judge a person via there image? Its people like you that make the world what it is.


----------



## shroomster

Pillthrill said:


> OK its TOTALLY bugging me. Someone want to tell me the purpose of the MANY bracelets?



"kandy" bracelets are little gifts to give to those you meet raving. They aren't much, but it's a memento.  I wear all the ones given to me on my left wrist and all the ones I'm giving out on my right.

The shirt thing, atleast in CA, is acceptable in the rave scene. The venues are overheated because the tickets are oversold, and nearly everyone is rolling.


----------



## muntedmunter

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Well to be onest i do not care what you think, it was a all night rave and temps were soaring so me around 70% of males there were topless. So would i rather listen to the minority like yourself and seriously overheat? No. I am not on ROIDS and never will be. Why do people judge a person via there image? Its people like you that make the world what it is.



Yeah dude, I understand that it was hot and what ever but taking your shirt off in a club or rave is pretty disrespectful to the punters out there having a good time. Would you like some sweaty gurner touching you with no shirt on?

70 percent of males? By looking at the pic it doesn't seem that way.

Anyway, I am just giving you my opinion on what I think about shirtless bogans in a club. 

You're 4 times bigger then me, in other words I am pretty skinny which is why I probably don't take my shirt off? haha


----------



## Fjones

muntedmunter said:


> Who walks around a club with their shirt off?
> 
> Think about all the patrons that have to put up with your, hairy chest and bad BO.
> 
> Have some consideration dude because one thing I hate are roid/gurning/munters with their shirts of at a festival, let alone a club.
> 
> /end rant



Do you really think it is reasonable to expect people to keep their shirts on at a festival?  What's the big deal?


----------



## georgeorge

If someone is going to be sweating... theyre going to be sweating through a tshirt anyway...

and in the UK most people are getting pipes anyway so it's gona happen


----------



## shroomster

^ seriously. Shirts? Pants? Psh, who needs em


----------



## drumnbass420

I hear what you're saying about males being sweaty and topless! But this thread is for people posting pictures of them having fun not doing a fashion show. I find it sooo gross if a sweat monster at a club rubs against me (even with shirt intact) or something but I'm usually fucked up so I can tolerate things a lot better.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

awwww its all about PLURRRRRR - people take their shirts off at raves...deal with it!! I dont like it when some sweaty body rubs on my arm when Im raving either BUT I've been that sweaty body myself...so it's what comes with raves - people gettign down with fun and trying to keep their bodies cool...just watch out more lol...OR alternatively just GIVE INTO THE PLUURRRRRRRR!!!

much better idea..life's too short to be moaning about it being disrespectful to punters...it's disrespectful of YOU to impose your shirt-wearing club rules on other people lololololol


----------



## batmann131313

im with with jimmyblaze1
PLUR
*stay safe
have fun*


----------



## L_gic

shroomster said:


> More pictures from Kandy Festival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly is my only lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note my necklace; try reading it



haha rolling much?


----------



## indelibleface

-----------------


----------



## Fjones

Your valentine is really hot.


----------



## shroomster

Fjones said:


> Your valentine is really hot.



^ def. Good choice.

and to L_gic, yeah, rolling _very_ much


----------



## Tenchi

Here's a couple from me.  One recent and one from a couple of years back.






From New Year.  My lady is in the middle, and a very good friend on the right.  Absolutely no iris left for me, lol.






And one from a couple of years back.  I was severely twatted that night, and mugging for the camera.  Fun times.


----------



## Care

muntedmunter said:


> Who walks around a club with their shirt off?
> 
> Think about all the patrons that have to put up with your, hairy chest and bad BO.
> 
> Have some consideration dude because one thing I hate are roid/gurning/munters with their shirts of at a festival, let alone a club.
> 
> /end rant



A rave is a place to do whatever the hell you want. Guys taking off their shirts is extremely common at raves where it can get very hot and stuffy sometimes.

I'm pretty skinny (155lbs 6'0ft), but when im at a rave and its 110 degrees and im dripping with sweat im gonna take my shirt off, and im not going to give a third of a shit what anyone thinks.

And whats with the roids comment? Not very plur if you ask me.


----------



## trancetasy

Care said:


> A rave is a place to do whatever the hell you want. Guys taking off their shirts is extremely common at raves where it can get very hot and stuffy sometimes.
> 
> I'm pretty skinny (155lbs 6'0ft), but when im at a rave and its 110 degrees and im dripping with sweat im gonna take my shirt off, and im not going to give a third of a shit what anyone thinks.
> 
> And whats with the roids comment? Not very plur if you ask me.



sadly these shirtless guys like to show off their body to horny rave girls
i don't mind them as long as they don't dance near me with their sweats flying around


----------



## mikeyvuitton

> *NSFW*:



Damn dude, i got them sunflowers once with some hoes up gs down.
good ass rolls.


----------



## Zzyzx

mikeyvuitton said:


> Damn dude, i got them sunflowers once with some hoes up gs down.
> good ass rolls.



dude your face looks like a pill 

seriously this thread is about YOU having fun, not HOW you're having said fun hehe


----------



## mikeyvuitton

sorry i just couldnt help but remember the good times.
Here ill make up for it.
This is when we were rolling, and I broke my Ravestick.
Made me sad.
Im on the left, my buddy jeremy is the one trying to fix it.


----------



## mikeyvuitton




----------



## Zzyzx

mikeyvuitton said:


>



lol, what the hell is that blurry pic anyway?

oh and sorry for the stick bro, may it rest in peace


----------



## mikeyvuitton

> lol, what the hell is that blurry pic anyway?


Its the status boards every room has at my old colleges dorm.
And in this particular day, SWIM left a vile of LSD in someones dorm, 
and my friends being idiots thought it was fake and just mints, so they put a few drops in their mouths as a joke.
Well it turns out it was real so i had to drive 30 minutes to boulder CO to pick them up, because they could not drive at all. so that was everyones status.


----------



## cdubb

^^ 
hahahah thats fucking hilarious

and tenchi, no eyebrows in 2nd pic??


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

I'm on the left. I got a mohawk that day for the party.




Me on left


----------



## Fjones

8ft-Sativa said:


> I'm on the left. I got a mohawk that day for the party.



Never mind the person on the left, who is that on the RIGHT?


----------



## noiseclandivision6

mikeyvuitton said:


> This is when we were rolling, and I broke my Ravestick.
> Made me sad.



Just wondering, what's a ravestick? Is that like a giant glowstick?


----------



## jamaica0535

Pillthrill said:


> OK its TOTALLY bugging me. Someone want to tell me the purpose of the MANY bracelets?



People give to people or trade them at raves....

If i meet someone and its their first one i always give a simple one away... people that i meet and become friends with, tend to get some of the bigger ones... There was a girl i had met on new years and i had seen her at a couple other parties and i had a 2 or 3 inch wide cuff and she liked it and thought it was trippy. I gave it to her... I normally dont wear very much, pieces that were given to me i wear at every rave, and i will usually wear a few to give or trade away... Although there is a rave in march that's a sort of tribute to old school... Entry fee is reduced if your all kandied out with glowsticks and various other rave things....

oh shit, speaking of that im almost out of kandi to give away this weekend...


----------



## Tenchi

cdubb said:


> ^^
> hahahah thats fucking hilarious
> 
> and tenchi, no eyebrows in 2nd pic??



I went through a phase of disliking them, lol.


----------



## Pillthrill

jamaica0535 said:


> People give to people or trade them at raves....
> 
> If i meet someone and its their first one i always give a simple one away... people that i meet and become friends with, tend to get some of the bigger ones... There was a girl i had met on new years and i had seen her at a couple other parties and i had a 2 or 3 inch wide cuff and she liked it and thought it was trippy. I gave it to her... I normally dont wear very much, pieces that were given to me i wear at every rave, and i will usually wear a few to give or trade away... Although there is a rave in march that's a sort of tribute to old school... Entry fee is reduced if your all kandied out with glowsticks and various other rave things....
> 
> oh shit, speaking of that im almost out of kandi to give away this weekend...



Sorry about my ignorance but I was always taught, you will never know if you don't ask...and there are no stupid questions.


----------



## shroomster

It definitely wasn't a stupid question.

As I said before, they're main purpose is to serve as mementos.


----------



## Pillthrill

thanks guys, now I know. I had wantedto askthat forever but felt like I'd look like an idiot.


----------



## fork me

its me...


----------



## Care

Lots of PLUR here (people looking ugly rolling)

good times!


----------



## jimmyblaze1

fork me that first picture is JOOOOKES - the 2nd is nice :D


----------



## MazDan

fork me said:


> its me...



you look well munted.


----------



## fork me

they are the better ones of me... i have the best mug shot one ever!!!!!!!


----------



## sublimer45er

> they are the better ones of me...



You look familiar fork_me, you from Sydney?


----------



## TryIt

OmG this is the best thread EVER!!!! To bad I don't have any pics to up up myself, but I'll try to remember it the next  time I roll =)


----------



## fork me

nah im from adelaide.


----------



## sublimer45er

> nah im from adelaide



I guess you get that a lot when your on MDMA (always thinking someone else is the person u think it is). 

Not that im on MDMA at the moment but you DO look familar hehe. Looks like u have a good time


----------



## fork me

haha same as me.. except i usually run up to them hug them and then work out they arent the person i thought they were hahaha.

i always have a goood time. cant wait for the weekend!!!!


----------



## DOB

Why I cant post any picture on bl? everytime i try to Insert Image it opens little window with this 


                                                                           FORBIDDEN

            You dont have permission to acess /vc/clientscrpit/ieprompt.html on this server.


----------



## Shlumpeet

Try uploading it and providing a link.


----------



## GooseFaxon

This is entertaining.


----------



## sublimer45er

> haha same as me.. except i usually run up to them hug them and then work out they arent the person i thought they were hahaha.
> 
> i always have a goood time. cant wait for the weekend!!!!



HA fuck I hate that aye. You embarrass yourself badly. I remember following this one dude around almost for 40mins at a rave, trying to work out if it was my friend or not cause he looked just like him. But at the same time my brain was telling me that it 'might not' be him. The guy was starting to get pissed off lol

Yeah fucken oath! Its thursday. One more day left


----------



## subaruwrx

last saturday...











the guy on the left was only drunk, I was on orange diamond pill. u guyz gotta understand i cant show all my face here, btw im NOT a gangsta, i just love to pretend it when rolling 

last one is in da club it was 2:39am haha notice how full light did nothing to my pupil's dilation.


----------



## sublimer45er

> last one is in da club it was 2:39am haha



Pwoah!  Almost no colour. Your eyes are 'beaming' hard!

Nice pics. Ohhh the fun of pretending when you are rolling. I swear, its just being a kid all over again. Best drug ever!


----------



## subaruwrx

sublimer45er said:


> Pwoah!  Almost no colour. Your eyes are 'beaming' hard!
> 
> Nice pics. Ohhh the fun of pretending when you are rolling. I swear, its just being a kid all over again. Best drug ever!



exactly 8)


----------



## fork me

sublimer45er said:


> HA fuck I hate that aye. You embarrass yourself badly. I remember following this one dude around almost for 40mins at a rave, trying to work out if it was my friend or not cause he looked just like him. But at the same time my brain was telling me that it 'might not' be him. The guy was starting to get pissed off lol
> 
> Yeah fucken oath! Its thursday. One more day left



cant wait for sat.. got my mates bday. double dropping and going ice skating and then hitting the town. wooooohoooooooooooo


----------



## sillysimon

it was the new year, so excuse the general skuzz and layer of powder over everything


----------



## Zzyzx

subaruwrx said:


> u guyz gotta understand i cant show all my face here
> [/IMG]



And why is that?


----------



## L_gic

subaruwrx said:


> last one is in da club it was 2:39am haha notice how full light did nothing to my pupil's dilation.



haha dammmmmmmn hahaha


----------



## sublimer45er

> it was the new year, so excuse the general skuzz and layer of powder over everything



 Shit happens, dont worry about the mess :D 



> cant wait for sat.. got my mates bday. double dropping and going ice skating and then hitting the town. wooooohoooooooooooo


Usually I'll hit it up both nights but cant wait for tomorrow night, double/triple dropping in the line up before going into my favourite  hardstyle/trance club! I love it. WooooHooooooo 

haha


----------



## sublimer45er

*Me Normal...*





*Me Fucked...*















* Notice my mate? I swear to god he is like the only person that I've seen that gets 'that badly' affected by it than I will ever meet lol. He loves it but the faces I've come accross from him are just priceless. Me and him like to think of it as the "many faces of us". :D Just priceless.


----------



## shroomster

^^^ LMAO 

he looks like something out of Lord of the Rings!


----------



## cdubb

^^
hahaha thats hilarious dude..both pics, he is just gurnin away....
and its funny how a man that looks the way he does in the first pic, can make a transformation to the second pic with a simple pill/capsule


----------



## cdubb

shitty double post...


----------



## JustBlaze420

aha i know a few people like your friend on the right..


----------



## fork me

i thought i looked hot then i took this pic haha and then my mate did that to it.


----------



## simonsickboy

*Greetings, I read but never registered.*






Take me to your leader


----------



## Nib

sublimer45er said:


> *Me Normal...*
> [IM]http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9878/dsc00216cd1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *Me Fucked...*
> [IG]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1699/dsc00043og1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IM]http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6658/dsc00044xf1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IG]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4977/dsc00045oe5.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> * Notice my mate? I swear to god he is like the only person that I've seen that gets 'that badly' affected by it than I will ever meet lol. He loves it but the faces I've come accross from him are just priceless. Me and him like to think of it as the "many faces of us". :D Just priceless.



lmfao your friend is hilarious.  thanks for that laugh.

lol seriously i'm tearing from that shit.


----------



## sublimer45er

> lmfao your friend is hilarious. thanks for that laugh.
> 
> lol seriously i'm tearing from that shit.



Hahaha aww bro you dont understand. Its fucken priceless. I have many more pics of him when his rolling. He just loves it so much. Like as bad as it sounds, he really loves all the Pipe pills because it just munts him out so hard. Like That pic you's are looking at, he was on 2 pipe pills and 3 clean MDMA pills. Just munted. He's the type that loves chillin out and smacking out. 

He loves his cones but (go figure) so explains why he loves the mellow chilled out munt feeling


----------



## topofthetrees

Taken at Ferry Corsten last week..
Uhm.. I was prettttty gone. 
Also, I may very well have the scariest roll face ever. (The valet at the club asked if I was okay to even be in the car when we left since it was obvs I wasn't driving).


----------



## Zzyzx

topofthetrees said:


> Taken at Ferry Corsten last week..
> Uhm.. I was prettttty gone.
> Also, I may very well have the scariest roll face ever. (The valet at the club asked if I was okay to even be in the car when we left since it was obvs I wasn't driving).



That pic scared my cats 



simonsickboy said:


> Take me to your leader




Welcome to bluelight bro


----------



## dropacidrain

Me and my boy last night.






Me with Marc Brownstein of the Disco Biscuits last night in Boston. :D He was rolling tits as well.


----------



## PatienceHodgson

nice pics topofthetrees and dropacid rain.

you're both pretty cute.


----------



## topofthetrees

Zzyzx said:


> That pic scared my cats




Poor kitties!
Sadly, my kitten doesn't like me much when I'm rolling either :/


----------



## sublimer45er

Getting paranoid at the camera flash as I was coming up...lol















Pulling a face


----------



## Nib

I believe i was on 4 G-Ladies.


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

I've never in my life done any form of MDA or MDMA, but damn, there sure are some interesting pictures in this thread lol.


----------



## L_gic

Nib said:


> I believe i was on 4 G-Ladies.



haha is that a lit cigarette in your hair?


----------



## EnYAY

its a J that needs to be smoked already.


----------



## Nib

lol nah it was an unlit cig.  It looks like its almost done so I have no idea why the fuck I was holding on to it.


----------



## MASTERP

fuck.

ppl are going to think e makes you retarded from these photos and get the wrong impression


----------



## topofthetrees

MASTERP said:


> fuck.
> 
> ppl are going to think e makes you retarded from these photos and get the wrong impression



I don't think rolling and people thinking your pictures make you look 'retarded' thus getting the wrong impression are mutually exclusive.

..I think the easiest example I can think of is sleeping. Look at pictures of people sleeping. People don't look so great when they sleep, do they? Not generally. Does that make sleeping 'retarded?' Not one bit.

I guess what I'm saying is that sure, certain conclusions can be drawn from looking at these photos. However, it's up to the viewer to use a touch of common sense and not jump to conclusions.





(Sorry for the rambles. I've been up studying for midterms..)


----------



## topofthetrees

I just found this little treasure..








I think I was dancing?


----------



## dropacidrain

^^ That's great :D

What's your tattoo of?


----------



## topofthetrees

dropacidrain said:


> ^^ That's great :D
> 
> What's your tattoo of?



Thanks 
Here is a better picture-







That was taken the day after I got it. It's a giant(from below elbow to above shoulder) tree with autumn leaves.. most people think it's fire 8)


----------



## dropacidrain

oh damn...that's sick. kind of japanese-y looking, i like!


----------



## topofthetrees

dropacidrain said:


> oh damn...that's sick. kind of japanese-y looking, i like!



Yea, the guy that did it, Roxy, is really into Japanese culture and art. His studio is all decked out with little things from his travels to Asia.


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=38426339


----------



## TendrilZ

Looks like you've just about to be attacked by something, I love it!


----------



## Azeriel

couldn't get a better pic of me.. but i was in the zone this night..


----------



## letsgetlifted

^^ Pure bliss ^^


----------



## topofthetrees

TendrilZ said:


> Looks like you've just about to be attacked by something, I love it!



Lol, I was attacked by mdma!


----------



## subaruwrx

azeriel said:


> couldn't get a better pic of me.. But i was in the zone this night..



lol nice i-would-smile-even-if-all-my-friend-would-die-at-once face =d=d


----------



## shroomster

topofthetrees said:


> Thanks
> Here is a better picture-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken the day after I got it. It's a giant(from below elbow to above shoulder) tree with autumn leaves.. most people think it's fire 8)



DUDE, that tat is fucking awesome. FUcking A. I'm envious. Check out my tat a few pages before this one of my willow tree on my stomach.


----------



## artaxerxes

That is outstandingly beautiful! An amazing piece of work.


----------



## topofthetrees

shroomster said:


> DUDE, that tat is fucking awesome. FUcking A. I'm envious. Check out my tat a few pages before this one of my willow tree on my stomach.




Oh, I saw it 
I dig the flow and softness of it. What does the blue text say?
Also.. You do gloves?


----------



## shroomster

Yeah, gloves are the only way to go.   The blue text is a homemade tattoo I ignorantly allowed myself when I was 14 or 15. It says, "psylocibin", unfortunately. I was in rehab and, as I said before, I was 14.


----------



## letsgetlifted

First time double dropping with some very clean pills. Needless to say it was an AMAZING day =). i found out that you cant really see if my pupils are dilated unless you go up really close because of the brown shade of my iris', im pretty sure this is a good thing though hahaha


----------



## topofthetrees

letsgetlifted said:
			
		

> i found out that you cant really see if my pupils are dilated unless you go up really close because of the brown shade of my iris', im pretty sure this is a good thing though hahaha




I'm jealous. I have superblue eyes, so it's pretty easy to tell I'm rolling when my eyes go from blue to black.. %)


----------



## letsgetlifted

Haha yeah with blue eyes its really obvious, sometimes i suspect people even when they arent rolling just because theres such a stark contrast it seems their pupils are larger than other people's.


----------



## Zzyzx

letsgetlifted said:


> Haha yeah with blue eyes its really obvious, sometimes i suspect people even when they arent rolling just because theres such a stark contrast it seems their pupils are larger than other people's.



I know what you're talking about, I have blue eyes too  The best color haha


----------



## topofthetrees

letsgetlifted said:


> Haha yeah with blue eyes its really obvious, sometimes i suspect people even when they arent rolling just because theres such a stark contrast it seems their pupils are larger than other people's.



I do the same thing! Or if they've just got that rolling grin, or are wearing sunglasses in a random place(inside store, etc) lol.


----------



## amor fati

dropacidrain said:


> Me with Marc Brownstein of the Disco Biscuits last night in Boston. :D He was rolling tits as well.



AHHH...Lucky motherfucker

...fuckin brownie...needs help to be honest

Can anyone say murph and brownie hit celebrity rehab?


----------



## L_gic

this past weekend. Up in the mountains. Didnt hit me til i got home at 3


----------



## @thefam

Future music in brizvegas

Me in the hat and light blue shirt (you cant really see in the pic but my shirt has the MDMA molecule drawn all over it ). The girl on my left is the only person in this photo that i actually know... but i can assure you, we're all besties.


----------



## noiseclandivision6

letsgetlifted said:


> i found out that you cant really see if my pupils are dilated unless you go up really close because of the brown shade of my iris', im pretty sure this is a good thing though hahaha



Yep yep, brown eyes are where its at

This was me around 7:00 pm on new years day, I had just finished eating dinner with my parents, went to the bathroom and did a huge double take when I looked in the mirror 
Never expected my pupils to still be fucked from the night before! I don't think they noticed anything, but I'll never be sure . . . %)


----------



## khsnoopy

Blurry Pic but wow your pupils are huge!  You must have had a blast New Years Eve!


----------



## Meejay

This is a really awesome post. I'm gonna drum up some more pics to put up here but these are the ones I have to hand.

Cheers.

Party During











Here you see me perfecting the evil genius pose





Party After 





I'm second from the right.


----------



## topofthetrees

^^
I always want to go to the beach when I'm coming down.
..But I live in north Texas, so the closest I have to a beach is a dirty lake with mean geese :/


----------



## Meejay

topofthetrees said:


> ^^
> I always want to go to the beach when I'm coming down.
> ..But I live in north Texas, so the closest I have to a beach is a dirty lake with mean geese :/




That's a lake,

A big lake but its a lake none the less


----------



## topofthetrees

Meejay said:


> That's a lake,
> 
> A big lake but its a lake none the less



Ah. 
It still looks a hell of a lot nicer than the lakes near me lol


----------



## tyrael

Me on the left. Was at foam party at the (Sydney) Mardi Gras.


----------



## bloodypiper

Me at a psytrance rave in Auckland, NZ.
Candyflipping on my first ever e. Grey V's. Amazing night.
Tryna pose for a picture. Im the centre guy. Dropped a full pill compared to the two guys im with only taking halfs.


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

haha looking well, nice wipeout


----------



## Whacked_Out

lol! wake up! =)


----------



## topofthetrees

bloodypiper said:


> Me at a psytrance rave in Auckland, NZ.
> Candyflipping on my first ever e. Grey V's. Amazing night.
> Tryna pose for a picture. Im the centre guy. Dropped a full pill compared to the two guys im with only taking halfs.



What's that that looks like its gobbling your friends head?
Mechanical stuff always trips me out when I'm rolling.. It's so robotic, whereas everything else seems so alive.


----------



## trancetasy

MASTERP said:


> fuck.
> 
> ppl are going to think e makes you retarded from these photos and get the wrong impression



sad but true
if you've been to raves, it would be a normal sight


----------



## Zzyzx

topofthetrees said:


> What's that that looks like its gobbling your friends head?
> Mechanical stuff always trips me out when I'm rolling.. It's so robotic, whereas everything else seems so alive.



Its the open trunk of a car


----------



## topofthetrees

Zzyzx said:


> Its the open trunk of a car



oh. 8)

haha.


----------



## Zzyzx

topofthetrees said:


> oh. 8)
> 
> haha.




Hehe, I know it looks weird, when I first saw it yesterday I was too tired/drunk to figure it out but since you asked I gave a closer look today


----------



## topofthetrees

Zzyzx said:


> Hehe, I know it looks weird, when I first saw it yesterday I was too tired/drunk to figure it out but since you asked I gave a closer look today



Well thank you 
I was still half asleep when I looked at it this morning.. I was fairly certain it was one of those giant digging machines(<-- for lack of a better name lol)


----------



## UnSquare

*SWIsM*

This is for Madzen,
from a coupla weeks back.

To show him I love him.

An' Nanobrain MAY know a lot,
but not ev'ryt'ang...

Oh, an' that's a Lotus.

Still.

I ate too many - 4.

Near a record,
an' still was a'havin' tracer the next night....

...an' I'm gettin' to Ol' fo that sillyness...

...but it was a SPECIAL PERSONS B'DAY...
HOUSE PARTY OF THE LET'S TALK VARIETY.
MY FAV'RITE WAY TO USE THE THANG.

Yes,
Peeps,
all tested...strong...
1 MDA - 7 thirt
2 MDMA - 11 
3 MDMA - 3 thirt
4 MDA - 7
Patterned...

...Took me a week to get over it.
Humpday didn't come till Friday Next Week.

Great.
Not Repeatin' Soon.




Taken next day at 2pm.

LOL.

PEACE
YOU PLUREEPS
UnS




​


----------



## Scoobymoo

"Taken next day at 2pm."!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sheeeeeeett!!

s.


----------



## L_gic

hahaha dammmmn. that is freaking insane.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Myself and the woman. My eyes are normally a similar blue to hers.


----------



## Pillthrill

Awesome Pic!


----------



## IRL.icecoolmadness

I am in the middle


----------



## jimmyblaze1

Meejay said:


> This is a really awesome post. I'm gonna drum up some more pics to put up here but these are the ones I have to hand



meejay that "blond" is hawt!!! 

looking fuckeddddd ;D


----------



## topofthetrees

At deadmau5 last night with my girlfriend.
1.5 blue mickies followed by 1 $ pokeball made me a little goofy(^^ thus the Used Car Salesman Smile) 8)


----------



## Zzyzx

topofthetrees said:


> At deadmau5 last night with my girlfriend.
> 1.5 blue mickies followed by 1 $ pokeball made me a little goofy(^^ thus the Used Car Salesman Smile) 8)



lol   i'd buy a car from you right now just because of the smile :D


----------



## topofthetrees

Zzyzx said:


> lol   i'd buy a car from you right now just because of the smile :D



If I ever decide to change up my career path I'll def let you know


----------



## ccmillerbo

adventures with the yellow dolphin...


----------



## Whacked_Out

topofthetrees said:


> At deadmau5 last night with my girlfriend.
> 1.5 blue mickies followed by 1 $ pokeball made me a little goofy(^^ thus the Used Car Salesman Smile) 8)



deadmau5? deadmau5?!
i am officially jealous. 


oh and IRL.icecoolmadness looks a lot like steve-o! hehe


----------



## McDank805

*snip*
3am


----------



## dropacidrain

^^ That is like...the ultimate frown. Possibly the most turned down mouth i've seen


----------



## noiseclandivision6

^ hella thizz face


----------



## McDank805

hahah yeee mac dre taught me well...


----------



## cdubb

shit...dank, that is hilarious


----------



## topofthetrees

lol at the "time out" hands


----------



## McDank805

haha not for t for timeout t for thizz


----------



## Tab

^

I thought shit was just getting too intense and you were like "oh fuck! time out!".


----------



## gatiBOS

*Hauhauhau*

Here are mine !!!

Very foggy summer night.... rolling ballz pretending to be in a rollercoaster!


----------



## Whacked_Out

hahahaha!
that pretend roller coaster ride is the shit!


----------



## Styrofoam Cheeto

omg lol at the coaster!!!


----------



## Fjones

McDank805 said:


> 3am



Without a doubt this is the most impressive and pronounced frown I have ever seen.


----------



## Whacked_Out

bump
a few months old. was browsing through my pics and i saw this.




i miss gurning you guys...


----------



## dshock

McDank805 said:


> 3am



You look like the dude from Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## DayDreams

he looks like the muppet the shrip i think it is hes always with the bald proffesor 1 cbf finding a pic but hopefully u know which 1 im talking about lol


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

take.E said:


> [br]



chill yo u look 13


----------



## topofthetrees

DayDreams said:


> he looks like the muppet the shrip i think it is hes always with the bald proffesor 1 cbf finding a pic but hopefully u know which 1 im talking about lol









OMG. Muppet Shrimp = Roller.


----------



## freestyl

topofthetrees said:


> OMG. Muppet Shrimp = Roller.


----------



## topofthetrees

freestyl said:


>



That's perfection.
.. Heh, he's also on his phone. I bet he's telling Animal how amazing he is and how he is such a great friend :D


----------



## Zzyzx

^^   lol  :D


----------



## DayDreams

freestyl said:


>



yer thats the 1 ahahahahah


----------



## blacktusk

Me on my 18th birthday party. Some of the best pingas ive ever had, i think i'd had 5 or 6 by this point in the photo, i took a half then was too pissed and had everyone egging me on so i put four together and ate them all at once. I was FUCKED for about 6 hours of non-stop smacking.


----------



## dshock

DayDreams said:


> he looks like the muppet the shrip i think it is hes always with the bald proffesor 1 cbf finding a pic but hopefully u know which 1 im talking about lol



You're Wrong TopoftheTrees, hes talking about Beaker


----------



## topofthetrees

dshock said:


> You're Wrong TopoftheTrees, hes talking about Beaker




yea, my bad.
but i do prefer the other guy to Beaker; he's obviously more of a roller(esp given the "editing").


----------



## dshock

topofthetrees said:


> That's perfection.
> .. Heh, he's also on his phone. I bet he's telling Animal how amazing he is and how he is such a great friend :D



I did actually laughoutloud @ this


----------



## topofthetrees

dshock said:


> i did actually laughoutloud @ this



=d


----------



## FlowMotion

Haha he is in his clubbin clothes and he is calling all his friends to tell them he loves them...

Great photo!

FM


----------



## smashed

haha fuck there are some classic gurning pics in here, someone should start a gurner of the weke thread.


----------



## Endymion00

Clarkis said:


> I usually don't post pictures of myself on the internet, and will probably delete this in a couple days... but this is just too good to pass up



AH! The Prodigy. You lucky devil you!


----------



## Clarkis

endymion00 said:


> ah! The prodigy. You lucky devil you!



My face stayed that way, even after they were done... 


Intense!



topofthetrees - i had almost the exact same combo as you for mau5. Great night.


----------



## waterfreak

i said i wouldnt post anoither pic in this thread....but oh well

last weekend...


----------



## XciteD

Purple maseratis last summer. in the last one, its my friend steve-o's first time rollin lol


----------



## Beings

Clarkis, was that at the Koolhaus?  I heard they ended early?


----------



## Roosters

Clarkis said:


> I usually don't post pictures of myself on the internet, and will probably delete this in a couple days... but this is just too good to pass up



man has everybody had a chance to get the new cd yet its banging


----------



## Clarkis

Beings said:


> Clarkis, was that at the Koolhaus?  I heard they ended early?



Nah, this was Ultra


----------



## rollin_stoned

bahhahhaha, makes me crack up
for some reason i tend to suck in my cheeks when i roll xD


----------



## vectra

FiveBucksFool said:


> Myself and the woman. My eyes are normally a similar blue to hers.



mate i most deff would scew your brird!


----------



## ascii.cnt

FiveBucksFool said:


> Not me, but still a hilarious .gif I stumbled across:



_R_O_F_L_ :D

I'm watching this .gif for a minute or two now, and every time it gets even funnier. Great, definately. Worth to be saved to my funpic-folder on disk, hehe.


----------



## questforstarfish

^ hahaha holy shit, that's the funniest thing I've seen all day XD


----------



## kenzboard

^^if i wuz sober and i saw that....wow i'd be a tad 8(


----------



## hayley09




----------



## Jakeperson

Second day of a binge. Trying to hide the bong.





Same night. Fuck After the first day of a binge you look shit.
Yuck.





One random night. My eyes are ALL black. Trying to smile and clench at the same time.

Photo's of me after my first triple drop coming soon! And trust me, they are hilarious.


----------



## yourlife_befree

just some pics of my eyes at my house after rolling hard







i was looking at the itunes visualizer and guess i got excited


----------



## PatienceHodgson

Jakeperson said:


> Photo's of me after my first triple drop coming soon! And trust me, they are hilarious.



looking forward to it man


----------



## TruthSpeaker1

^ OUCH

haha get some sleep man


----------



## TruthSpeaker1

some of these are really scary


----------



## yourlife_befree

TruthSpeaker1 said:


> ^ OUCH
> 
> haha get some sleep man



i wish
sleeping disorders ftw


----------



## Meejay

jimmyblaze1 said:


> meejay that "blond" is hawt!!!
> 
> looking fuckeddddd ;D



That's my buddy's now ex-wife. Eastern European, took him for everything he had.


----------



## keiffer_madness

crappy iphone pic, My eye color is blue..


----------



## FlowMotion

My eyes do the same thing. I have blue eyes and they always turn brown in the small area left over where the pupil hasn't taken over.

FM


----------



## Sustanon

Endymion00 said:


> AH! The Prodigy. You lucky devil you!



I get the same effect from pills+speed + ketamine lol Its just waaaay tooo fooooooked


----------



## Brody

this isn't the greatest picture of me but w.e.....this was when i went to see Basshunter! in Toronto....my pupils don't look dialated but i was rolling ballz on some pure molly..........EDIT: i don't know how to post pictures >.> can some one enlighten me


----------



## X-termi

Brody said:


> this isn't the greatest picture of me but w.e.....this was when i went to see Basshunter! in Toronto....my pupils don't look dialated but i was rolling ballz on some pure molly..........EDIT: i don't know how to post pictures >.> can some one enlighten me



It looks like you used the right tags, but you didn't insert the right URL. I think you used a link to a page where the image is visible. Instead, right click on the image, click properties, and then copy the adress as displayed in the info box. It most certainly ends with '.jpg'. Paste this line between the img tags. GL


----------



## Breecamb

awwe what a cute pic Brody


----------



## Brody

why thank you


----------



## FlowMotion

Ah basshunter was good indeed. I saw him a few months back at the club. It was at a club though where you only have to be like 15 to get in, so a bunch of middle schoolers running around was really fucked up when rolling. 

FM


----------



## talldan

take.E said:


> [br]



wow you're fucked up dude, you look like shit, lol, pce


----------



## talldan

*usss 3!*

me, best friend, and my girl. We took some good shit. We're all spazzed like crazy, wild. Mad awesome night for sure.


----------



## noysy

me and the missus coming down after a big night

pic deleted


----------



## onceinawhile

A pic from a halloween party a year or so back.. everyone else was drinking crappy vodka and mixers and I was dancing around like an idiot.


----------



## d4rksun

onceinawhile said:


> A pic from a halloween party a year or so back.. everyone else was drinking crappy vodka and mixers and I was dancing around like an idiot.





Looks like your Jaw is goin a mile a minute Grinding.   WIN!


----------



## comador

trying to get it too work but not having much sucsess... if it is im the guy in the middle haha =]


----------



## Djhoon90

*Blutoniumboy*







Me with BLUTONIUM boy. greatest hardstyle dj EVER... this night was amazing...it was his first apperance in the USA.... and the ONLY picture taken with him. WINNNNN


----------



## L_gic

saturday night at coachella!






rocking the bandanna. had my eyes wide open the entire night haha






Walking after an amazing show by the chemical brothers and MSTRCRFT


----------



## Magnemite

Djhoon90 said:


> Me with BLUTONIUM boy. greatest hardstyle dj EVER... this night was amazing...it was his first apperance in the USA.... and the ONLY picture taken with him. WINNNNN



Funky. 3333333333333333333


----------



## FlowMotion

Wow you are very pretty  You have very nice eyes.

And Blutonium boy is my favorite hardstyle DJ by far. I have all his songs.

FM


----------



## Jakeperson

FlowMotion said:


> Wow you are very pretty  You have very nice eyes.
> 
> And Blutonium boy is my favorite hardstyle DJ by far. I have all his songs.
> 
> FM



Agreed.

Lol at the top one. Love how massive pupils cause giant redeye from the flash.


----------



## streezy




----------



## jay8704

It's me a year ago and those eyes holy shit..!


----------



## immunetogravity

Jakeperson said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Lol at the top one. Love how massive pupils cause giant redeye from the flash.



Thanks.  It probably doesn't help that I get red eye in pictures normally as well.


----------



## RGB

talldan said:


> me, best friend, and my girl. We took some good shit. We're all spazzed like crazy, wild. Mad awesome night for sure.



Forgive me for saying this, but your girlfriend is gorgeous. You're a lucky man. 

I'll have to find some pics of myself rolling where I don't look like a sweaty hobo.


----------



## immunetogravity

...but sweaty hobos are hawt.


----------



## Mister Superzombie

^ Looking very good!


----------



## Yen

Lol I got some pretty good ones!






^Me on the left






^Lol we were rolllin HARDDD!






^Hahah the md's had my eyes closed half the night!






^On the md's again haha






^I think he had a few too many!!






^Lol next mornin, still rollin


----------



## Gurney

Me @ Reset III (rave - Im the dude lol)


----------



## Zzyzx

Rolling on some orange glocks, so strong & so clean

Here is what 7 people rolling look like when they take a shot of nitrous at the same time. 

Took me a few mins to fill all those baloons from whippets with my cracker, lot of work when rolling to do it quickly but it was worth it lol

Sorry for the bad light, it was filmed with a cell phone in a dark room


----------



## FlowMotion

Haha Zzyzx that is fucking epic. I'm not kidding when I say one day we shall roll together.

FM


----------



## matt2012

Zzyzx said:


> Rolling on some orange glocks, so strong & so clean
> 
> Here is what 7 people rolling look like when they take a shot of nitrous at the same time.
> 
> Took me a few mins to fill all those baloons from whippets with my cracker, lot of work when rolling to do it quickly but it was worth it lol
> 
> Sorry for the bad light, it was filmed with a cell phone in a dark room



English please...thank you.

Is it just me or does everyone have the same reaction on NO2?

WAHWAHWAHWAH!!!!!

Awsome....let me know whe you 2 are rolling together...I would give anything to be there too. Z knows how to party!!


----------



## Pillthrill

Wow immunetogravity, those eyes...are you wear fake eyelashes? How in the world did you get them so long?


----------



## Whacked_Out

Zz that looks like fun!!!


----------



## JustBlaze420

blacktusk said:


> Me on my 18th birthday party. Some of the best pingas ive ever had, i think i'd had 5 or 6 by this point in the photo, i took a half then was too pissed and had everyone egging me on so i put four together and ate them all at once. I was FUCKED for about 6 hours of non-stop smacking.




damn aha

may i suggest smiling.


----------



## immunetogravity

Pillthrill said:


> Wow immunetogravity, those eyes...are you wear fake eyelashes? How in the world did you get them so long?



Oh yeah, those are fake. My bff and I decided to dress up a little. Haha.


----------



## Zzyzx

Very cute ivoryline, welcome to BlueLight


----------



## ivoryline

thanks!


----------



## netcrusher

Colorado>>>>??????


----------



## Pillthrill

UPS lol you work there?


----------



## d4rksun

Yah really   Colorado?   Not nearly enough of us around here.


8)


----------



## matt2012

I like it when I see other people from Ohio on here....our state needs more rollers


----------



## trancetasy

immunetogravity said:


>



gee i hope you are not rolling at home alone
a pretty girl like you could use some companion


----------



## teh1buck

Would definitely love to party with you, immunetogravity. ;P


----------



## PatienceHodgson

I would love to post a full picture here of me rolling my brains out but I'm just too damn paranoid.  There's a lot of people I know that could potentially visit here and the last thing I want them to know is that I use pills 

If I do, which I plan to eventually, it'd probably just be of my eyes or something 

Good pics though guys


----------



## MailManRoller

immunetogravity said:


>



those eyes


----------



## MailManRoller

ivoryline said:


> this is me and half of my friend. his eyes always react more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a different time. omg strongest rolls eve. i was lolling. haha my friend snorted his rolls and they were red. its not a nosebleed.



cool hat


----------



## lilczey

rollin before a gig at this bar i do stand up at






proof is in my hand






lol all rollin and ready to go plus the coke... ahhh the coke... 






waiting for sunset on the beach rollin pt. 1






and the lady and me rollin on the beach pt. 2


----------



## MazDan

Zzyzx said:


> Rolling on some orange glocks, so strong & so clean
> 
> Here is what 7 people rolling look like when they take a shot of nitrous at the same time.
> 
> Took me a few mins to fill all those baloons from whippets with my cracker, lot of work when rolling to do it quickly but it was worth it lol
> 
> Sorry for the bad light, it was filmed with a cell phone in a dark room



lol, thats so good mate.

At first i thought all the balloons were aliens heads...lol.  looked like they each had little eyes.



Try saying nang nang nang repeatedly while under the influenece of nos......its a vibrating word and sounds sooo funny.


----------



## lilczey

i never got that slang nang??

whip-its nos no2 cartriges ballons?? anyone??


----------



## Zzyzx

Nos = N2O = Nitrous Oxide

Whippets are small single use gas canisters. Just like the little CO2 cartridges used in paintball/bb gun application, only about half the size.

The cracker is a device that will transfer the gas from the canister into the balloon without any loss. 

Pictured here, whippet sitting in cracker


----------



## lilczey

no no no i got all that... shit i got a boxx of isi cr'eme chargers right now and a brass cracker like the one shown above

just the slang term nang i never got nang???

i get a nang is a NoS hit but where did nang come from??


----------



## Zzyzx

oh...   'nang'  isnt a word really, its more like a sound!


----------



## midoriori

760rollz said:


> Any Questions




I  these pictures!  I have decided to name the person in the blue hat "Bubbles".  So hello there Bubbles!  Will you be my friend?


----------



## d4rksun

Is it bad that I see that hat and think "ooh that would feel soft and fuzzy and nice"

lol


----------



## midoriori

Hahaha!  I thought the same thing!


----------



## kenzboard

lilczey said:


> rollin before a gig at this bar i do stand up at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof is in my hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol all rollin and ready to go plus the coke... ahhh the coke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for sunset on the beach rollin pt. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the lady and me rollin on the beach pt. 2



^Dude looks like the happiest guy ever.


----------



## brightchild26

my boy J.V.. lol


----------



## lilczey

kenzboard said:


> ^Dude looks like the happiest guy ever.



LOL i was on the beach rollin wit my wifey waiting for sunset.... 

i was on cloud 3


----------



## ccmillerbo

sorry the pictures are so big, im waaay to lazy to figure out how to resize them


----------



## Zzyzx

lol I got the exact same pirate flag in my room


----------



## AfterGlow

I think you can fit one more monitor on top of that shelf.


----------



## SGHteller

*AfterGlow*, ask to see the OTHER half of the room, there's more.


----------



## keiffer_madness

this is the ugliest picture of me I have ever seen, I have gross pieces of dried up lip stuff all around my mouth and my friend got a fat lip from chewin on it. One of the best nights I have ever had!


----------



## Pillthrill

Thank god people don't take pics of me all fucked up...


----------



## MazDan

lilczey said:


> just the slang term nang i never got nang???
> 
> i get a nang is a NoS hit but where did nang come from??



Lilczey next time your on them try saying the word nang  over and over again..............then you will get it.

The word vibrates as you say it even without being under the influence of nangs....lol.


----------



## dammitdonny04

*kentucky*











I'm the one in the orange t-shirt...Taken a couple of years ago, back when life was really good.






Some non-drug users may mock the way we look (at least my friends anyway), but it's okay because we're having more fun than they will ever know


----------



## dammitdonny04

my cousin 






me getting a light show...both taken at Beat Wave in New Albany, Indiana back in June 2006...my first rave ever and the single best night of my life.


----------



## Pillthrill

Hmm I ever post the pic of how fucked up my eyes look on Tramadol? Its so weird.


----------



## Zzyzx

i'm sure they are pretty anyway


----------



## Fjones

Zzyzx said:


> lol I got the exact same pirate flag in my room



What's with all the computers?


----------



## Pillthrill

Zzyzx said:


> i'm sure they are pretty anyway



Aww, here is an old one. Just getting around to go out to the bar. On my good friend Tram. I didn't think I was too spun there. But the expression is weird as fuck. 






Here is what my eye ends up lookin like though...





Looking in the mirror the next morning, a few times, it was like. Those are not my eyes. I don't know whos those are, but they aren't mine. I tell you that is fucking freaking as hell...


----------



## MissLustie

Jungalist Lustie haha!


----------



## Pillthrill

^ OK now thats scary. If I was tripping...god I would like run screaming, no lie


----------



## coelophysis

I think it's a pretty bad ass look.


----------



## teh1buck

Yeah, not gonna lie, I would freak out at first...







but then I'd be like, "... can I touch your monkey hat?"


----------



## SGHteller

Touch my monkey!


----------



## FlowMotion

MissLustie, will you marry me, because that pic is fucking awesome!  And your right if I was tripping I would freak out. I wear a skeleton bandanna around my mouth which I guess is kind of scarry.

This isn't me, but the same thing I wear.







FM


----------



## MissLustie

FlowMotion said:


> MissLustie, will you marry me, because that pic is fucking awesome!  And your right if I was tripping I would freak out. I wear a skeleton bandanna around my mouth which I guess is kind of scarry.
> 
> This isn't me, but the same thing I wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM



Sure  LOL




I love my monkey hat! Everyone comes up to me wanting to touch it, and of course...I let them. I never look that mean at parties. But I guess I do a good job at pretending! 




Here's a normal picture of me:


----------



## effingcustie




----------



## luna39

%)

Pupilllsssss


----------



## Pillthrill

Your eyes look like they are likely the same color as mine. They get the redish tint with more light... at least with dark eyes the huge pupils are easier to hide though.


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

Fjones said:


> What's with all the computers?



what is up with the computers?


----------



## davearch07

me to the left


----------



## tank90

^ you got some old pics


----------



## davearch07

party monster hell yea


----------



## tank90

hell yea never thought that shit would end up like that tho i was shocked


----------



## letsgetlifted

If you look reallllly closely you can see my teeny tiny iris' haha :D. im on the right btw but i dont think you needed me to clarify that


----------



## FlowMotion

Party Monster was a hell of a party.


FM


----------



## JustBlaze420

PrettyPillows said:


>



i sense a underage roller . %)


----------



## Drizzy

their is no age limit to roll


----------



## Ginger Jack

k-opioid said:


> My eyes are so dark you can't tell that i'm rolling/tripping/tweaking unless you look really really close. It has its pros and cons.
> 
> i love my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very close up:



OMFG!
Thats asome man!


----------



## Ginger Jack

serotoninstorm said:


> Halloween 2008. Tripping on two hits of great blotter. I'm the guy in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another of me with the biggest grin I've ever had in my life... Very, very embarrassing...



Has anyone ever told you that you look like the singer from the Hanson Brothers? lol


----------



## Vida Infra

Back left... At starscape in our fort!


----------



## Serakus

hopefully i did that right. anywho this was my very first roll and i stole my room mates incredible soft blanket. happiest night of my life right there :D

oh and im the only one rolling there. none of the other girls lol


----------



## X-termi

Serakus said:


> hopefully i did that right. anywho this was my very first roll and i stole my room mates incredible soft blanket. happiest night of my life right there :D
> 
> oh and im the only one rolling there. none of the other girls lol



Lol, good thing you say there, because the girl in the picture I quoted sure makes me wanna roll . Her jaw! :D


----------



## WONTONnPHO

X-termi said:


> Lol, good thing you say there, because the girl in the picture I quoted sure makes me wanna roll . Her jaw! :D



Why do you have to be so mean for? We all have bad pix once in awhile.


----------



## LightHouse

Head cut off for privacy, but...






...My bday falls on St. Patty's


----------



## D1G1TAL

Im the guy on the left... that was Prom Night.. Rolling balls. My eays are bright blue by the way.. pupils were fucked!


----------



## LightHouse




----------



## matt2012

^^ Nice chop


----------



## FlowMotion

LightHouse said:


>



Wicked picture %)


FM


----------



## LightHouse

Thank ya. BTW, I've got nothing to do, plenty of bourbon, and some pretty strong photoshop skills, if anyone has requests.


----------



## matt2012

^^ Me too


----------



## iloveyouall

k-opioid said:


> My eyes are so dark you can't tell that i'm rolling/tripping/tweaking unless you look really really close. It has its pros and cons.
> 
> i love my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very close up:






how many pills u took? bitch  damnnnnnnnnn


----------



## _psilo

haha one of me and my good friend andy at the all good festival. we were both having a crazy tent mushroom/acid trip also on some great mdma powder. Also drank some sassafras tea. Mda Is a great feeling.   the flash was fucking us up and it was hysterical. I'm on the left.


----------



## X-termi

WONTONnPHO said:


> Why do you have to be so mean for? We all have bad pix once in awhile.



Ah, now I see how you can interpret my post. Wasn't even trying to be mean. I think it's an amazing smile :D. It's just so big that she looks so happy, and thus I thought she was rolling too, and that made me wanna roll .

Not here to bash people.


----------



## AfterGlow

I disagree.  I think that somebody who has not yet experienced very much of what life is all about can not truly appreciate how wonderful MDMA can make you feel.  Sure, you feel amazing.  But without having much to compare it against, it's just not going to be as special as it would be if you had a little more life experience behind you.

When Nixon resigned the presidency over Watergate, he made a statement to the effect of...   "Only if you have been in the deepest valley, can you ever know how magnificent it is to be on the highest mountain."  There's alot of truth in that.   But I must admit...   this is one of my favorite threads!   It reminds me of being at a rave rolling myself and looking over at somebody else also rolling and you both just smile at each other.  No words even need to be exchanged. 



Drizzy said:


> their is no age limit to roll


----------



## iloveyouall

*Hello*

this is how i b rollin


----------



## Yugen

Them pupils have got to be a world record!


----------



## schaden

Me and my friend rolling something wicked





Same night; me licking a mirror





My friend last night. That was BEFORE he peaked haha.





Sadly, no pictures were taken of my eyes last night. Mine were about double the size of my friend's


----------



## Vida Infra

_psilo said:


> haha one of me and my good friend andy at the all good festival. we were both having a crazy tent mushroom/acid trip also on some great mdma powder. Also drank some sassafras tea. Mda Is a great feeling.   the flash was fucking us up and it was hysterical. I'm on the left.



You gonna be at All good this year? I'll be there for sure if you wanna do a little meet up.


----------



## andy_2g

*gurner*

me gurning on 3 quarter gram of nice MDMA crystal


----------



## keiffer_madness

im in the purple


----------



## matt2012

andy_2g said:


> me gurning on 3 quarter gram of nice MDMA crystal



Things I wouldn't let people do to me, for 800 Alex.


----------



## hamonz

MDMA+Sibling=inbreeds!
loljk


----------



## Vee_Is_Rollin

Heyy Im new so I guess here's a good way to introduce myself.
ohh man. 1st time rollin, in the first pic you can see an actual tear came out my eye. pupils are dilated as hell although you cant notice in these. 


other pic is my friend, he was rollin hard 

last pic im pretty trashed


----------



## Zzyzx

hahaha good times Vee 

I never rolled in a mall tough


----------



## snowboarder7791

that looks like he's in a walmart... i used to work at walmart and i would see kids coming in there at night rolling all the time.. seeing them all up and happy made me want to roll at that moment..lol.. one kid stands out in my mind... he asked me where the glow sticks were  and we where out, he said and i quote" you cant be out dont you know its rolling season". i just busted out laughing when i heard that line...


----------



## JustBlaze420

Vee_Is_Rollin said:


> Heyy Im new so I guess here's a good way to introduce myself.
> ohh man. 1st time rollin, in the first pic you can see an actual tear came out my eye. pupils are dilated as hell although you cant notice in these.
> 
> 
> other pic is my friend, he was rollin hard
> 
> last pic im pretty trashed



why would you go to jc pennys while your rolling....fail


----------



## JustBlaze420

Vee_Is_Rollin said:


> Heyy Im new so I guess here's a good way to introduce myself.
> ohh man. 1st time rollin, in the first pic you can see an actual tear came out my eye. pupils are dilated as hell although you cant notice in these.
> 
> 
> other pic is my friend, he was rollin hard
> 
> last pic im pretty trashed









sorry i had to


----------



## midoriori

k-opioid said:


> very close up:



Best picture ever!  I am going to attempt this now next week when I roll!  It won't turn out nearly as good since your camera must be pro!!!


----------



## Vee_Is_Rollin

JustBlaze420 said:


> why would you go to jc pennys while your rolling....fail



mm..no sorry bro actually I was in walmart.
I happened to move to a town where there's
no rave's or a club. well the only club is 21 and oolder and
I cant get in there yet. so yea... that was fun at the time


----------



## Vee_Is_Rollin

JustBlaze420 said:


> sorry i had to



you must have never
been to the Bay Area have you =\


----------



## snowboarder7791

Vee_Is_Rollin said:


> mm..no sorry bro actually I was in walmart.
> I happened to move to a town where there's
> no rave's or a club. well the only club is 21 and oolder and
> I cant get in there yet. so yea... that was fun at the time



 i could tell you where at walmart by the color of the floor.. that fake wood floor that they use at many walmarts...(the one that i worked at had it)  lol you remiend me of the kids that i would see come in at 2 in the morning rolling their minds off.. i usually would point  them to the toys sections where they have these: spinning globes with led's in them and tell them to play with them for a while...


----------



## keiffer_madness

just jammin before heading out to the club


----------



## OrangeXLs

*Last  thursday*

Last  thursday was my girlfriends graduation so we decided to party after ... 

my eye double droped , the group , my boy brandon and his girl jaime , me and my girlfriend , and my friend turbo.


----------



## misha2dope

lmao i couldn't resist heres mine
MY FIRST TIME ROLLING, TOOK 5 PILLS LOL









And heres after a VERY long night of Raving






 CHEER UP EMO KID!!! LOL


----------



## freestyl

misha2dope said:


> lmao i couldn't resist heres mine
> MY FIRST TIME ROLLING, TOOK 5 PILLS LOL



HAHAHHAHA  i lol'ed


----------



## WONTONnPHO

misha2dope said:


> misha2dope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks cold in that fog!
Click to expand...


----------



## Falc0

Recently finished my DJ set... broke it in proper.


----------



## DJmacabre

I might actually edit this later when i have pics of me at events, but this is a good one:






2 red and 2 blue whales


----------



## midoriori

misha2dope said:


>



I know exactly how you must have felt, I have the same type of glasses!  HAHAHAHA!  


**Edit:
Here we go!    Much more dramatic!


----------



## schaden

Rolling balls at Barnes and Noble haha. Could barely piss straight.





Edit: Found 2 more pics of me and my friend haha

My friend's eyes:





Me at peak:


----------



## Zzyzx

misha2dope said:


>








Thats EPIC !!  First time mega first roll + goggles + light show :D






Very nice lol


----------



## AMTDan

My ability to post a pic was clearly second to my ability to be a complete noob and screw it up


----------



## Nib

misha2dope said:


>


----------



## gatiBOS

ccmillerbo said:


> this is me at the 4/20 wale show at the little 500, the club was so full of weed smoke, but i couldn't because i had to be back in iraq in 9 days. I was still having lots of fun with the molly and 7 grams of coke i obtained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is also the little 500, 3 friends and i were rolling our balls off, walking all over bloomington when we stumbled upon this apartment that was actually having a fucking rave. It was amazing, it seems like everything always falls together when youre rollin with good friends. The dudes even let me control the music! Justice, mgmt, and crookers all night.



man looks like u had soooo much fun lol.... looking good though !


----------



## Ken_ZomgWtfBbq

Lols.


----------



## yourlife_befree

^^ must be feeling good lol


----------



## stonedandrolling89

These photos are from last night/early this morning. 'twas my girlfriend's first time rolling(first drug experience ever for her, actually), and it was sooooo much fun!


----------



## teh1buck

hahahahaahah

Seriously one of the best pictures I've ever seen. That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Jakobe

In the black shirt, holy bug eyes.


----------



## shezCRACKx3

Ken_ZomgWtfBbq said:


> Lols.



Cute ;]



Nib said:


>



LOL ^


----------



## shezCRACKx3

dammitdonny04 said:


> my cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me getting a light show...both taken at Beat Wave in New Albany, Indiana back in June 2006...my first rave ever and the single best night of my life.


Nice pics


----------



## ApolloFC

Good times! good times!


----------



## Dying2live

on the right, rolling hard.  %)


----------



## FlowMotion

Dying2live said:


> on the right, rolling hard.  %)



Im diggin your shirt and your friends gloves %)


FM


----------



## ejarella

stonedandrolling89 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These photos are from last night/early this morning. 'twas my girlfriend's first time rolling(first drug experience ever for her, actually), and it was sooooo much fun!



OMG I read youre thing in the "why is everything so soft and pretty" and I amso very happy for you and your gf rolling... and even moreso that you have pictures..... 
I like this one. it looks like shes holding your severed head


----------



## Dying2live

haha love it! anyone know where to buy those glasses from?


----------



## shytide

Ken_ZomgWtfBbq said:


> Lols.



can i please have your babies so that we can have a funky funk family portrait similar to this picture??


----------



## .AmberNicole.

Your really prettyy =]


----------



## .AmberNicole.

Your really pretty!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Love this thread! It's so nice to see everyone being so happy and laid back.  Everyone's faces are full of natural happiness. Rolling is such a good time, it sux that feeling so good is looked down upon in our society.

I wish I could post my pics, but I am little paranoid.


----------



## iloveyouall

*me rollin*

mad fucked up herefile:///C:/Users/Eric/Pictures/XxxISHTARxxX-2155818.jpg


----------



## Zzyzx

iloveyouall said:


> mad fucked up herefile:///C:/Users/Eric/Pictures/XxxISHTARxxX-2155818.jpg



Doesnt work that way 

Create a free account at Photobucket.com and upload it there so we can all see it


----------



## misha2dope

Dying2live said:


> haha love it! anyone know where to buy those glasses from?




ahahha yup that was my first time rolling, i was on the ground already getting lightshows when someone from the crowd came up and put those glasses on me
and  the most unbelievable unforgettable feeling ever!
i took 2 orange pumas, pink bently, green glock (back when they were bomb) and a molly!!

o yaaa, you can get those glasses online or at any rave at those stands...
i forgot what their called, something like firework glasses 
i'll get back to you when i find out


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lol so dooofy haha


----------



## FlowMotion

Finally some good looking people on this forum  Is that a Hannah Montana ball?!


FM


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lol thanks. and yes, yes it is hahahhahahaha.


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

stonedandrolling89 said:


>



Is it just me or is your goatee completely off-center? Looks like you and your girlfriend had a good time regardless, I just couldn't help but notice.


----------



## wungchow




----------



## stonedandrolling89

JustBlaze420 said:


> why would you go to jc pennys while your rolling....fail



hahahahahahahahahahahaha....

i work there. fuck that.


----------



## Extasee

me and my fiance at a dj party--> i was pretty fucked up that night!

 me and my friend veronica last night [too much vicks lol!]

 me raving


----------



## Extasee

damn i didnt know those were gonna show up so small =/


----------



## Vida Infra

At a fest, just starting to feel it.


----------



## cheah

well I'm not having fun yet in this pic but this is me right after snorting a pill.. I'm practically crying it burned so bad lol


----------



## JoshE

^^ I also have that poster haha , This is me at Insomniak: (On the left pulling some weird face )


----------



## MR. Feel Good

ApolloFC why do you look like aston kutcher??? haha


----------



## Pillthrill

Great pics. Really does look like fun.


----------



## Dany Yamz

Lets ugly this thread up a little





If I remember correctly I was hamming it up for the camera here.
When I first rolled I used to look like that & chew my lips to hell


----------



## Jakeperson

LOLOLOLOLOL. I got real photo's like that. Well my mate does. I wish I did.


----------



## harley89

Last weekend on a 3 day bender haha


----------



## yesnoyesno

I was literally biting my face off haha


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Getting ready to rock:





Feeling good:









Feeling very good:


----------



## mooselovescandies

Throwing my 'Ts' up!!!





Folklife in Seattle...everyone= ROLLIN'





This was crazy, we were all sitting in this hallway when they first started kicking in and there were HELLA people bumping into us n' shit





Yupp





Thizzed out!





THIZZ FACE!





Gross pic, but total thizz face





Glorious euphoria


----------



## sicvic03

Me on the left, Dirty D(AKA the gerber baby) on the right. PLUR for suuuure






UUGGHHH






That night was awesome, even though we were just sittin at the house it was a blast to say the least(well I guess great beans helped with that)


----------



## paulthebean

*me beaning*

Wow you guys look pretty tame compared to me lol. Here a pic of me after half a gram of mdma and 3/4 gram of coke. I'm on the right, my mate was just on pills and he looks a lot worse than me, was at sensation white amsterdam def a good night  .


----------



## Zzyzx

paulthebean said:


> Wow you guys look pretty tame compared to me lol. Here a pic of me after half a gram of mdma and 3/4 gram of coke. I'm on the right, my mate was just on pills and he looks a lot worse than me, was at sensation white amsterdam def a good night  .




omg what a waste!   never ever mix cocaine and mdma for the coke will block the mdma


----------



## capn

Zzyzx said:


> omg what a waste!   never ever mix cocaine and mdma for the coke will block the mdma



i know this aint the point of the thread, but can u expalin this more. ive always wonderd bout this.


----------



## tablehead

immunetogravity said:


> Last week at Skylab.




Seriousllllyyy. Omg you are FINEE..

SOrry i really aint a perv a sucker for dark hair and light skin...


----------



## xxCCC

I may or may not have been on anything in the following pictures.  Ordered from oldest to most recent.













The latest is still two years old, don't judge me. >.< I'm in the middle.


----------



## Taryth

Pokeballs at the beach.



Clinton stepped on something, so I picked him up, valiantly offered to carry him back to base camp, walked forward five feet and promptly sat down.





Some time later, I found an old lady and asked if she'd take a picture with me.  She interpreted this as me asking her to take a picture of my group and I.  This was probably for the best, as I may have been too friendly had we gotten close for a picture 





Same lady taking a picture again.  I can't remember if we agreed to make silly faces/poses, but I'm fairly certain this was just a "normal" moment :D





Two lesbians Clinton and I met at the beach.  It was epic.





Clinton, Taylor, the lesbians and I.  I can't remember their names 





Myself, Gabby, and Brenden.





Sunset.  I don't know how long I spent watching this epic spectacle.





Sorry for all the pictures...there are literally 50+


----------



## X-termi

Taryth said:


> Pokeballs at the beach.
> Sorry for all the pictures...there are literally 50+



Being sorry for posting pictures in a picture thread... Ghehe %).

It looks like a nice day!


----------



## Tenchi

A repost:






A newie, last thursday:


----------



## RollerBlazed

Tenchi, your shirt in the first picture rocks!!! I've ALWAYS wanted one


----------



## waterfreak

m right now comin up on some real good stuff!!!!


----------



## yourlife_befree

^^^^jealous. have fun


----------



## leigh12

^^^^  green mitzis at pt lonsdale 






^^^^^ even more fukd , red russians @ barwon heads 






^^^^ extremely fucked @ bubble nightclub melbourne 04 , shrooms MD GHB and god knows how much shard 
ah those were the days


----------



## coelophysis

Hope you have lots of fun waterfreak


----------



## waterfreak

thanks.....i am vry much so!!!!!


----------



## coelophysis

Awesome  I'm jealous!

Woot woot


----------



## waterfreak

peeking


----------



## coelophysis

"peeking" hahaha


----------



## yourlife_befree

coelophysis said:


> Awesome  I'm jealous!
> 
> Woot woot




i bookmarked that video for next time i roll  September 1st seems so farrrrrrrrr 8)


----------



## coelophysis

:D Good drug music! Enjoy your 1st of Sept!


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

*need i say more?*






mods, plz put in pics thread...i...just...cant...do...it...right....now...thx..plur






yes...thats the FIEND throwin (or attempting to) up the "BL" 4 ya'll PLURers


----------



## sublimer45er

haha nice pics dude!


----------



## sublimer45er

Smacked out hard!


 



The aftermath - Scat Day


----------



## purplefirefly

Merged.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

thx pff


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

fuck you 100 degree earth outside of my fiendcave! i got my AC pumpin at 65 with my celing fan and portable (is that what it is?) fan going full blast!


----------



## footscrazy

Hehe nice pics Leigh12, I have some pretty similar ones of you looking pretty gone at my 18th birthday...

This doesn't even look like me:




except for the massive pupils of course


----------



## D's

Farked up. kinda blury, took this picture back when digi camras diddn't exist. yay shity web cams!

Me tripn balls


----------



## oldschoollude

waterfreak dude where are you based out of seen the bourban street pics? im in Gulfport....


----------



## chewEmup

from gulfport? Man I'm from hattiesburg any raves or parties down there?


----------



## oldschoollude

we have some parties here, mostly smaller counts like 10-15 people.... mostly friends but shit dude were always willing to meet new people and hit up new places house parties rolling bourban gets old after a while .... hows things up your way?


----------



## Zzyzx

Me (yellow canopy) and my date (pink canopy)  having fun!   She suggested we drop one pill each before the jump but we didnt have time to do so... maybe next time


----------



## chewEmup

It's about the same.. We have parties mostly but nothing big. It sucks rolling at the clubs up here. Lots of lame music and drunks kill my roll ha. But yea it seems like the place to be is baton rouge or NO. Holla if your ever in the burg.


----------



## oldschoollude

shit dude same if your ever down this way.... names brandon btw


----------



## SGHteller

Zzyzx said:


> Me (yellow canopy) and my date (pink canopy)  having fun!   *She suggested we drop one pill each* before the jump but we didnt have time to do so... maybe next time



OMG, I'd have my first anxiety attack if I did that, she's even crazier than I thought Zz!  :D


----------



## Zzyzx

SGHteller said:


> OMG, I'd have my first anxiety attack if I did that, she's even crazier than I thought Zz!  :D



You have no idea!  Next time I see you online i'll tell you the latest, your heart will stop beating 8)


----------



## 760rollz

Zzyzx said:


> Me (yellow canopy) and my date (pink canopy)  having fun!   She suggested we drop one pill each before the jump but we didnt have time to do so... maybe next time



There is nothing I've found that has been yet comparable to jumping out a plane at 24000 feet.  Why do the birds fly?

(o ya Zzyzx do u play on Absolute poker?)


----------



## HouseFever

FiveBucksFool said:


> Not me, but still a hilarious .gif I stumbled across:



That is the best


----------



## Zzyzx

760rollz said:


> There is nothing I've found that has been yet comparable to jumping out a plane at 24000 feet.  Why do the birds fly?
> 
> (o ya Zzyzx do u play on Absolute poker?)




We jumped at 13,500ft

I play on PokerStars occasinaly


----------

